# Forum > Diablo 3 > Diablo 3 Bots and Programs >  Best ghom bot!

## richardptt

BOT- For Ghom! 
Maded with Auto It!
I hope you enjoy the Bot

Used to Works for all class! but i only could update for barbarian
1920x1080 RESOLUTION ONLY
End = end the bot
F10 is pause/unpause

U need to modifie the config file in order to work perfect

Version 2.0 DOWNLOAD
Updated Version for diablo for patch 2.3



Hope u enjoy my hard work

Virus scan for .au3
https://www.virustotal.com/en/file/8...is/1442648872/

Virus scan for .exe
https://www.virustotal.com/en/file/e...is/1442649483/


If some is wrong! and u want to make it work
then tell me ur class and the reason!
and please be specific, tell me what happens or what should happen and its not happening!
doesnt use hard english words, because my native laguage is not english ( sry about that  :Frown:  ! )

----------


## IChangedMyUsername

Virus scan?
More info?
Pics?
Dont ask for rep?

----------


## richardptt

> Virus scan?
> More info?
> Pics?
> Dont ask for rep?


SIMPLE, Dont download it  :Big Grin: 
i guess i said ,what i should'nt have said

----------


## g0ss

Thank you! Can't wait to test, but servers are under maintenance  :Frown:

----------


## richardptt

> Thank you! Can't wait to test, but servers are under maintenance


true  :Stick Out Tongue:  
u will enjoy it  :Big Grin: 

unsless it gets fixed

----------


## Pathwriter

Not picking the quest for me. I see there are 3 versions of the quest image, none work, but does go to the spot, just doesn't click start game. I can record a video or skype you about it tomorrow if it is still an issue. It is super late for me right now and I need sleep for work so can't do any other that right now.

----------


## leggojake

> Virus scan?
> More info?
> Pics?
> Dont ask for rep?


what a dick^


lol.

been following your updates on the other thread. I will download and give feedback

----------


## leggojake

nevermind I can't even test your bot, you are forcing all quest or no quest to be done  :Frown:  lol **** that

there is a simpler and foolproof way to choose the quest everytime.....without imagesearch or pixelsearching...wish i had the source to implement XD

thanks anyways

----------


## stickss

Kills too slow without primary attack it seems. Leaves game before ghom dies everytime. No point for earthen might since it casts eq at the beginning when its already full fury. Quest selection seems much improved.

----------


## Neer

> i WOULD say the best bot for GHOM, TOOK ME 4 WEEKs TO DO It 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/vv88cnxwprzt9jq/qFUwjQkZq4
> 
> *REP if u enjoy it


Attach a Virus scan to the topic and please read the rules.You are not allowed to ask for rep.
For being a member since 2008 you really don't know much do you.

----------


## SnowChild

been following this bot-making process for the past week, was even involved in the alpha testing and I must say this is by far the best out here  :Smile: 

Excellent work!

----------


## Fulkol

https://www.virustotal.com/en/file/6...is/1398843322/

1/51 for encryption I guess or false

Stop attacking this guy, he's making the best autoits out there
Thanks Rich, gonna test it

----------


## sed-

> i WOULD say the best bot for GHOM, TOOK ME 4 WEEKs TO DO It 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/vv88cnxwprzt9jq/qFUwjQkZq4
> 
> *REP if u enjoy it


only warning add virus scan and edit out asking for rep,

----------


## richardptt

> Attach a Virus scan to the topic and please read the rules.You are not allowed to ask for rep.
> For being a member since 2008 you really don't know much do you.


No i dont, well the date i joined should means nothing :/
because i may have created an account in 2008, and never posted any thing, and i just " rejoined " owned core like 4 weeks ago, and that what happened to me sorry, i spent 3 week doing the bot, i kinda tired of writing , i just wanted to updated it
i will remove the rep if u enjoy

----------


## richardptt

> Kills too slow without primary attack it seems. Leaves game before ghom dies everytime. No point for earthen might since it casts eq at the beginning when its already full fury. Quest selection seems much improved.


if u saw screen shot u would know the timers are ajustable :X

----------


## richardptt

> only warning add virus scan and edit out asking for rep,


Can thread be deleted if i dont do it ? 
how to do it

----------


## them000

Thanks for bot! But it can't find "play" button for me  :Frown:  I'll try to change color in config later. Can you please provide source file? i want to some functuionality to bot, like saving yellow items with level req reduced parameter.

----------


## richardptt

> https://www.virustotal.com/en/file/6...is/1398843322/
> 
> 1/51 for encryption I guess or false
> 
> Stop attacking this guy, he's making the best autoits out there
> Thanks Rich, gonna test it


i think its because of this 
FileCopy(@ScriptDir & "\ImageSearchDLL.dll", "C:\Windows\System32", 0)
it will try to copy imagesearch dll , so auto it can use imagesearch engine!
but also if there is 1 file at system 32 it won copy because 0 = dont overwrite it
i added this because ppl sometimes didnt copy it or didnt know how to do it :/ so i simplify the installing bot part

----------


## richardptt

> Thanks for bot! But it can't find "play" button for me  I'll try to change color in config later. Can you please provide source file? i want to some functuionality to bot, like saving yellow items with level req reduced parameter.


if it doesnt find it, then i can send u a bot where is will give the right color 0xXXXXXX and u just need to change that on config file, another question do you have diablo in english ?

----------


## them000

> if it doesnt find it, then i can send u a bot where is will give the right color 0xXXXXXX and u just need to change that on config file, another question do you have diablo in english ?


Yeah, i play diablo in English client. But it's strange that my color difers from your one any many others  :Smile:  I'm playing medium-high graphics

----------


## richardptt

> Thanks for bot! But it can't find "play" button for me  I'll try to change color in config later. Can you please provide source file? i want to some functuionality to bot, like saving yellow items with level req reduced parameter.


To do That i would have to CHANGE SELLING and SALVAGE way of working :/

----------


## richardptt

> Yeah, i play diablo in English client. But it's strange that my color difers from your one any many others  I'm playing medium-high graphics


i can make it working for you, by providing u the color, u just need to send me a SCREEN SHOT of you entire window where u are at START GAME
i u want it send it to me at skype kyadwo ( portugal )

----------


## SnowChild

Hey fellow demon hunters, just had that small error which Richard helped me fix so I think it's nice to post it here before everyone asks.

If you are a *demon hunter* with 25% movement speed, the following config is *important*:

_timeyouneedtogettobossorposition_ needs to be around 2300 (less mov. speed = higher timer needed)

This makes you walk to the right of Ghom then everything works. If you only walk and stop down from Ghom your timer is to small.

The most important thing is that Ghom is in a position so that even if he moves a lot you will still see his life-bar!

----------


## richardptt

> Hey fellow demon hunters, just had that small error which Richard helped me fix so I think it's nice to post it here before everyone asks.
> 
> If you are a demon hunter with 25% movement speed, the following config is important:
> 
> timeyouneedtogettobossorposition needs to be around 2300 (less mov. speed = higher timer needed)
> 
> This makes you walk to the right of Ghom then everything works. If you only walk and stop down from Ghom your timer is to small.
> 
> The most important thing is that Ghom is in a position so that even if he moves a lot you will still see his life-bar!


Thanks for FEED Back / supporting! cheers

----------


## Samavayo

hey mate, thanks! it works just fine. but i got a minor problem, i made a sketch:



my dh is moving to the right pillar, but im not shooting at the boss, im shooting at the other pillar... when boss hits like 40% HP the mousecursor sticks to the boss and he attacks the right way. but because of the first like 5-8sec im wasting almost all of my burst and im dying sometimes at the end on T3... the old bot worked without problems on T4.

sorry for mad sketch and english skills, lol
hope you get the point :Smile:

----------


## richardptt

> hey mate, thanks! it works just fine. but i got a minor problem, i made a sketch:
> 
> 
> 
> my dh is moving to the right pillar, but im not shooting at the boss, im shooting at the other pillar... when boss hits like 40% HP the mousecursor sticks to the boss and he attacks the right way. but because of the first like 5-8sec im wasting almost all of my burst and im dying sometimes at the end on T3... the old bot worked without problems on T4.
> 
> sorry for mad sketch and english skills, lol
> hope you get the point





> Hey fellow demon hunters, just had that small error which Richard helped me fix so I think it's nice to post it here before everyone asks.
> 
> If you are a demon hunter with 25% movement speed, the following config is important:
> 
> timeyouneedtogettobossorposition needs to be around 2300 (less mov. speed = higher timer needed)
> 
> This makes you walk to the right of Ghom then everything works. If you only walk and stop down from Ghom your timer is to small.
> 
> The most important thing is that Ghom is in a position so that even if he moves a lot you will still see his life-bar!


Sorry For What i am going to say, but i nee dto say the TRuth

SEems that SNOW child POST was IN VAIN  :Big Grin: 

any way that for giving some work on sketch  :Stick Out Tongue:  it easier to me understand that way  :Big Grin:

----------


## Samavayo

well, yup.. just saw his post! fixed the problem for me. thanks man, works awesome now!!

----------


## them000

Thanks richardptt for excelent bot. Now it seems work fine for me  :Smile:

----------


## richardptt

> Thanks richardptt for excelent bot. Now it seems work fine for me


u are welcome man  :Big Grin:

----------


## jamster90

Hey rich, was having problems getting the bot to start quest but making own PNG's seems to have solved it. Everything seems to be working really nicely, will run it for a couple hours and report back. 

Here is a copy of my PNG's if anyone else is having issues feel free to try them instead. 

Edit: removed since one is broken

----------


## GG-Bots

> https://www.virustotal.com/en/file/6...is/1398843322/
> 
> 1/51 for encryption I guess or false
> 
> Stop attacking this guy, he's making the best autoits out there
> Thanks Rich, gonna test it


Hey now, don't hurt my feelings  :Frown:

----------


## Samavayo

is there a way to increase the radius hes looking for loot? because sometimes ghom is running away from me (why ever the ****, idk) and hes dying like on the left side of the room and the bot just logs out without looting/porting to town.

----------


## richardptt

> Hey rich, was having problems getting the bot to start quest but making own PNG's seems to have solved it. Everything seems to be working really nicely, will run it for a couple hours and report back. 
> 
> Here is a copy of my PNG's if anyone else is having issues feel free to try them instead. 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/5b2jt8zm2idhute/3PIeYa0zuu


i guess that will happen to many ppl, any way its kinda easy to fix it  :Big Grin:

----------


## richardptt

> is there a way to increase the radius hes looking for loot? because sometimes ghom is running away from me (why ever the ****, idk) and hes dying like on the left side of the room and the bot just logs out without looting/porting to town.


are u a demon hunter P?

----------


## Samavayo

> are u a demon hunter P?



yes im playing dh

----------


## nicksf

can you upload 32-bit version?

----------


## optovisc

Hey, great bot! However I'm running it as a Witch Doctor and I have question, is the shooting time hardcoded 30 seconds? Because I can kill in about 27 seconds and it'd be great if I could somehow shorten the time between shooting and looting.

EDIT: Nvm seems like it's the variable listed as wdcombotimes

----------


## jamster90

Right bot is running pretty flawlessly, have encountered a problem though when game loading fails, the bot gets stuck in a loop. It opens quests scrolls to correct location but because the quest is already open with the breached keep highlighted it is unable to find it and cant start the game. it waits, escapes to main menu then does it again.

End up with this




> [2014-04-30 16:27:27] Joining Game [1]
> [2014-04-30 16:28:05] Error Nº 1: [ 1 ] This Error Happens when did not Loading the game
> [2014-04-30 16:28:06] Joining Game [2]
> [2014-04-30 16:28:45] Error Nº 1: [ 2 ] This Error Happens when did not Loading the game
> [2014-04-30 16:28:45] Joining Game [3]
> [2014-04-30 16:29:24] Error Nº 1: [ 3 ] This Error Happens when did not Loading the game
> [2014-04-30 16:29:24] Joining Game [4]
> [2014-04-30 16:29:26] Exiting...
> 
> ...


I think this could be fixed by adding in an additional search before to current ones to see if the quest is already open. 



Edit: this error occured on run 104. to reproduce you can simply set the quest to kill ghom save and exit to menu, then run the bot.

----------


## Vasortflam88

64 seconds per run average on T6 Ghom last night netted 19 legendaries on my WD

----------


## jamster90

> Hello,
> 
> It will just stuck at the Quest Screen
> 
> I already did my own png and still he is just waiting for my level to be loaded.
> 
> Here is a screen :
> Attachment 17933
> 
> Thank you very much !


Select the quest below, save and exit to the menu and try start the bot again.

----------


## nordrassil11

Fanastic bot, runs perfectly as a barb once you adjust the kill timers^^

----------


## Botoff

> Hey rich, was having problems getting the bot to start quest but making own PNG's seems to have solved it. Everything seems to be working really nicely, will run it for a couple hours and report back. 
> 
> Here is a copy of my PNG's if anyone else is having issues feel free to try them instead. 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/5b2jt8zm2idhute/3PIeYa0zuu


I've been trying all morning to make my own .pngs none are working. I notice that yours aren't the same dimensions as the default .pngs so that's not something I have to concern myself with?

----------


## Fulkol

> Hey now, don't hurt my feelings


Naay m8 was talking about the bosskill ones
I love your chestrun script really much :3

----------


## jamster90

> I've been trying all morning to make my own .pngs none are working. I notice that yours aren't the same dimensions as the default .pngs so that's not something I have to concern myself with?


Nah its just an image that the bot searches for, I tried to keep it similar for the sake of continuity.

If none of the ones provided with the bot work you can try the ones i uploaded in that previous post or make your own

Step by step

1. Go to the quest list, select the quest below "the breached keep". and take a screenshot. 
2. Now select "the breached keep" quest and take another screen shot. 
(These images are saved as PNG by default)
3. Edit screenshot 1 in paint and crop the picture down to only include the "D K" characters of THE BREACHED KEEP quest name. Save and rename this to ghomquestdark.PNG
4. Edit screenshot 2 in the same way. Rename this ghomquest.PNG
5. Copy and paste these into the speedlessbot folder where the bot is located overwriting the existing pictures.
6. Make sure the quest below breached keep is selected before running the bot
7. Run the bot. Sit back, Win

----------


## Botoff

> Nah its just an image that the bot searches for, I tried to keep it similar for the sake of continuity.
> 
> Step by step
> 
> 1. Go to the quest list, select the quest below. and take a screenshot. 
> 2. Now hover over the breached keep quest and take another screen shot. 
> (These images are saved as PNG by default)
> 3. Edit screenshot 1 in paint and crop the picture down to only include the "D K" characters of THE BREACHED KEEP quest name. Save and rename this to ghomquestdark.PNG
> 4 Edit screenshot 2 in the same way. Rename this ghomquest.PNG
> ...


That's exactly what I've done. But my screenshots are being saved as .jpgs by default. And after opening in paint I've been saving them as .png I'm going to have to look into this again and see if I'm doing something to compromise the image quality and therefore the image itself. Thanks.

EDIT:
Got it working. I was taking screenshots and going to my diablo screenshot folder and editing those. Instead I took my screenshots and just pasted it into paint and now it's working perfectly. Thanks a lot.

----------


## jamster90

> That's exactly what I've done. But my screenshots are being saved as .jpgs by default. And after opening in paint I've been saving them as .png I'm going to have to look into this again and see if I'm doing something to compromise the image quality and therefore the image itself. Thanks.
> 
> EDIT:
> Got it working. I was taking screenshots and going to my diablo screenshot folder and editing those. Instead I took my screenshots and just pasted it into paint and now it's working perfectly. Thanks a lot.


No worries mate.

----------


## stickss

> if u saw screen shot u would know the timers are ajustable :X


Ok I'll look at those again when I get home, just had a hard time finding the correct timer. Can I also adjust it to use left click for more primary attack? Also after it ran a bit, after taking wp to keeps it would run a few steps away from the boss door then get stuck not entering the boss room.

----------


## jamster90

same problem again heres full log




> [2014-04-30 20:59:48] Joining Game [1]
> [2014-04-30 21:00:42] Picked 1/1 Rares at Run nº1
> [2014-04-30 21:00:43] Picked 1/2 Rares at Run nº1
> [2014-04-30 21:00:43] Picked 1/3 Rares at Run nº1
> [2014-04-30 21:00:54] 65 Seconds Run **********CLOCK TIMERS************ 
> [2014-04-30 21:00:54] Joining Game [2]
> [2014-04-30 21:01:46] Picked 1/4 Rares at Run nº2
> [2014-04-30 21:01:47] Picked 1/5 Rares at Run nº2
> [2014-04-30 21:01:48] Picked 1/6 Rares at Run nº2
> ...

----------


## richardptt

> 64 seconds per run average on t6 ghom last night netted 19 legendaries on my wd


hahahaha i just love the timers i added :d

----------


## richardptt

> same problem again heres full log


well ur problem isnt because of bot being bugged, ur problem is DO you know THE DIFFERENCE BETween JPG, PNG ?

----------


## qoodoo

i usually run the t6 chest bot...which netted me 9 legs last night in 4 hours. Today I decided to check out the ghom bot and after making new PNG's and adjusting timers...this runs smoothly. I got it running t6 runs at 70 secs each while I have 150 MF on. I'm def gonna swap to this mostly for farm now seeing you get exp and gold per run. Just from last night and today using this bot probably a total of 8 hours I have 20 legs in my stash waiting to be identified. Thx for the good bot.

----------


## richardptt

> i usually run the t6 chest bot...which netted me 9 legs last night in 4 hours. Today I decided to check out the ghom bot and after making new PNG's and adjusting timers...this runs smoothly. I got it running t6 runs at 70 secs each while I have 150 MF on. I'm def gonna swap to this mostly for farm now seeing you get exp and gold per run. Just from last night and today using this bot probably a total of 8 hours I have 20 legs in my stash waiting to be identified. Thx for the good bot.


u cant imagine HOW I FEEL READING THOSES WORDS ;D! THANKS BRO
That also means MY lost nights and 3-4 weeks working hard, sleeping 5 hours a day and go work , Worth It after reading them

----------


## jamster90

> well ur problem isnt because of bot being bugged, ur problem is DO you know THE DIFFERENCE BETween JPG, PNG ?


Im sorry, tad confused. Whats JPG/PNG got to do with this issue, im not using JPG. That "same problem again" was refering to my previous post. on page 3




> Right bot is running pretty flawlessly, have encountered a problem though when game loading fails, the bot gets stuck in a loop. It opens quests scrolls to correct location but because the quest is already open with the breached keep highlighted it is unable to find it and cant start the game. it waits, escapes to main menu then does it again.
> 
> End up with this
> 
> [2014-04-30 16:27:27] Joining Game [1]
> [2014-04-30 16:28:05] Error Nº 1: [ 1 ] This Error Happens when did not Loading the game
> [2014-04-30 16:28:06] Joining Game [2]
> [2014-04-30 16:28:45] Error Nº 1: [ 2 ] This Error Happens when did not Loading the game
> [2014-04-30 16:28:45] Joining Game [3]
> ...


Maby you missunderstood? My PNGs are fine, it works, the problem is when the game fails to load or maby a death occurs, the bot gets put into a loop since it is no longer able to find the quest.

----------


## richardptt

then they are not fine  :Big Grin:  or 1 is fine and other is broken  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## jamster90

> then they are not fine  or 1 is fine and other is broken


hmm ok, will take a look

----------


## richardptt

> hmm ok, will take a look


what u mean take a look ?
best way to solve this is making a new png file

for ghomquest png
1 select kill ghom quest and join a game with bot not running and then teleport to previous romm to get check point teleport and then log out
2 run the pot let it scrool up and then scroll down and then PRESS f10 to PAUSE the BOT and then END button to end it and then MOVE mouse to the corner and take a PRINT SCREEN go paint save as PNG image and send it to me
that how to get the first png



for ghomqueest dark png
png files n2 ; select act 3 quest n4 and sub quest 1, join the game get the check point leave game, 
run the bot let it scrool up and then scrool down, and pause the bot or end the F10 or END doesnt matter, 
then move the mouse away print screen and send to me as a png type

----------


## jamster90

> what u mean take a look ?
> best way to solve this is making a new png file
> 
> for ghomquest png
> 1 select kill ghom quest and join a game with bot not running and then teleport to previous romm to get check point teleport and then log out
> 2 run the pot let it scrool up and then scroll down and then PRESS f10 to PAUSE the BOT and then END button to end it and then MOVE mouse to the corner and take a PRINT SCREEN go paint save as PNG image and send it to me
> that how to get the first png
> 
> 
> ...


Yes sorry my fault, when i made the new PNG's I meesed up ghomquest.PNG. have made new one correctly and it seems to have fixed it, thanks for the help

----------


## sed-

^^ty for adding//removen +7 for your work.

----------


## richardptt

> ^^ty for adding//removen +7 for your work.


 :Embarrassment:  my nickname get a new color whahooooo :d
thanks alot man!

----------


## megaOnion

+1rep
Watched the progress from inception to release, an excellent bot. With everything tweaked and very efficient.

----------


## Samavayo

407 runs, 57s average - 23 legs (only this night) but sadly now the EU servers are down. works perfect mate, thanks a lot!!

----------


## richardptt

> 407 runs, 57s average - 23 legs (only this night) but sadly now the EU servers are down. works perfect mate, thanks a lot!!


wich torment, 57 rrun average WTF! and u got 23 ? and what class ?

----------


## richardptt

> +1rep
> Watched the progress from inception to release, an excellent bot. With everything tweaked and very efficient.


From where ? twitch if yes what is your nick name  :Big Grin:  ?

----------


## megaOnion

> From where ? twitch if yes what is your nick name  ?


hahaha my name is right there man, who else will be the onion  :Cool:

----------


## richardptt

> hahaha my name is right there man, who else will be the onion


 HAAH I didnt even saw you nick name, MEGA ONION ;D

----------


## womd

working really well so far just not clear on a few things
wdcombotimes=20
spiritbarragetimertwo=500
what exactly do those mean? I understand the example you had for wizard but for witchdoctor changing them did not seem to affect anything

Is there any way to reduce the attack sequence? I kill ghom and then sit there for 5+ seconds channeling bats while it counts down. Is this time set or is it not recognizing that he is dying?

Also a mini guide to the bot commands ie start/pause end etc

----------


## optovisc

> working really well so far just not clear on a few things
> wdcombotimes=20
> spiritbarragetimertwo=500
> what exactly do those mean? I understand the example you had for wizard but for witchdoctor changing them did not seem to affect anything
> 
> Is there any way to reduce the attack sequence? I kill ghom and then sit there for 5+ seconds channeling bats while it counts down. Is this time set or is it not recognizing that he is dying?
> 
> Also a mini guide to the bot commands ie start/pause end etc


combotimer is how long the bot will hold down right click. if you can kill him in 15 seconds, put 15 there. not sure about the other one.

----------


## riotingtom

Hi richard, thanks for the bot. It is running perfectly for me. I'm running on a WD and the only issue I have had is that a lot of time my character wont loot all the items that drop. It averages out to pick up about half of them. I'm pretty sure I have all the settings right, I have changed them around a bit and the same thing still happens. In the log file it looks like it is picking them up, but it isn't.

[2014-04-30 23:38:52] Joining Game [1]
[2014-04-30 23:40:07] Picked 1/1 Rares at Run nº1
[2014-04-30 23:40:07] Picked 1/2 Rares at Run nº1
[2014-04-30 23:40:08] Picked 1/3 Rares at Run nº1
[2014-04-30 23:40:09] Picked 1/4 Rares at Run nº1
[2014-04-30 23:40:09] Picked 1/5 Rares at Run nº1
[2014-04-30 23:40:19] 87 Seconds Run **********CLOCK TIMERS************ 
[2014-04-30 23:40:19] Joining Game [2]
[2014-04-30 23:41:17] Picked 1/6 Rares at Run nº2
[2014-04-30 23:41:18] Picked 1/7 Rares at Run nº2
[2014-04-30 23:41:18] Picked 1/8 Rares at Run nº2
[2014-04-30 23:41:19] Picked 1/9 Rares at Run nº2
[2014-04-30 23:41:20] Picked 1/10 Rares at Run nº2
[2014-04-30 23:41:31] 71 Seconds Run **********CLOCK TIMERS************ 
[2014-04-30 23:41:31] Joining Game [3]
[2014-04-30 23:42:32] Picked 1/11 Rares at Run nº3
[2014-04-30 23:42:34] Picked 1/1 ### Legendaries ### at Run n3
[2014-04-30 23:42:35] Picked 1/12 Rares at Run nº3
[2014-04-30 23:42:35] Picked 1/13 Rares at Run nº3
[2014-04-30 23:42:36] Picked 1/14 Rares at Run nº3
[2014-04-30 23:42:37] Picked 1/15 Rares at Run nº3
[2014-04-30 23:42:47] 76 Seconds Run **********CLOCK TIMERS************ 
[2014-04-30 23:42:47] Joining Game [4]
[2014-04-30 23:43:54] Exiting...


##############################################
### ###
###------------ SUMARY -----------------###
### ###
### Total Runs - 4 ###
### Total Success » Legendaries » - 0 of 1 ###
### Total Success » Sets » - 0 of 0 ###
### Total Success Rares - 15 ###
### Total Success Magics - 0 ###
### Total Success Gems - 0 ###
### ###
###---------- Stashing -----------------###
### ###
### Total Stash times - 1 ###
### Total Stash set - 0 ###
### Total Stash leg - 0 ###
### ###
### ###
###------------ !!Timer!! -----------------###
### ###
### Total time bot worked: 03 Minutes, And killed Ghom [3] Times of All [4] Runs
### Average Run time : 78 Seconds ###
### ###
###------------ ERRORS -----------------###
### ###
### Total Error Nº 1, Times Failed: [ 0 ] This Error Happens when did not Loading the game
### Total Error Nº 2, Times Failed: [ 1 ] This Error Happens when the bot didnt kill boss! Choose a easier torment or add more time to the fight
### Total Error Nº 3, Times Failed: [ 0 ] This Error Happens When it Fails to Enter Portal
### Total Error Nº 4, Times Failed: [ 0 ] This Error Happens When lagged and was in game and looking for Resume button
### Total Error Nº 5, Times Failed: [ 0 ] This Error Happens When pressing M failed or clicking to teleport failed
### ###
###------------- Class -----------------###
### ###
### Runned The Bot As a WITCH DOCTOR ###
### ###
##############################################
_
___ _ __ __| |
/ _ \| '_ \ / _ |
__/| | | | (_ |
\___ |_| |_|\____|

----------


## jtroidrage

loving the bot. i even modified the ghomquest.png file so that if you die, the bot leaves the game and will be able to start a new run. helps because sometimes ghom gets too far away from me when i hammer of the ancient.

----------


## richardptt

> combotimer is how long the bot will hold down right click. if you can kill him in 15 seconds, put 15 there. not sure about the other one.


dont do that way

REAL TIME u need to kill him 30 secs example
then u will do 30 000 (30 secs) / dividor by 600 = so 50 times
and spiritbarragetimertwo=600 
it means every 600 milleseconds = 0,6 seconds it will see ur health bar, and if 30-40% will use health pot

----------


## richardptt

> Hi richard, thanks for the bot. It is running perfectly for me. I'm running on a WD and the only issue I have had is that a lot of time my character wont loot all the items that drop. It averages out to pick up about half of them. I'm pretty sure I have all the settings right, I have changed them around a bit and the same thing still happens. In the log file it looks like it is picking them up, but it isn't.
> 
> [2014-04-30 23:38:52] Joining Game [1]
> [2014-04-30 23:40:07] Picked 1/1 Rares at Run nº1
> [2014-04-30 23:40:07] Picked 1/2 Rares at Run nº1
> [2014-04-30 23:40:08] Picked 1/3 Rares at Run nº1
> [2014-04-30 23:40:09] Picked 1/4 Rares at Run nº1
> [2014-04-30 23:40:09] Picked 1/5 Rares at Run nº1
> [2014-04-30 23:40:19] 87 Seconds Run **********CLOCK TIMERS************ 
> ...


HMN i think i know why its happenning! its because of speed! so it try to press the item and b4 character get to it he tries to pick the other item ? is it ? what ur movement speed ?

----------


## womd

> HMN i think i know why its happenning! its because of speed! so it try to press the item and b4 character get to it he tries to pick the other item ? is it ? what ur movement speed ?


I noticed the same problem on witch doctor as well. It would see the loot and then click towards it and miss completely or pick something else up instead. I have 25% speed, but the buff big bad vodoo gives 20% movement speed could that be causing problems?

----------


## joaobena

hi, i just sent you a pm with a screenshot, so maybe my problem will get fixed, and this is the log

[2014-05-01 02:20:44] Joining Game [1]
[2014-05-01 02:21:27] Error Nº 1: [ 1 ] This Error Happens when did not Loading the game
[2014-05-01 02:21:28] Joining Game [2]
[2014-05-01 02:21:46] Exiting...


##############################################
### ###
###------------ SUMARY -----------------###
### ###
### Total Runs - 2 ###
### Total Success » Legendaries » - 0 of 0 ###
### Total Success » Sets » - 0 of 0 ###
### Total Success Rares - 0 ###
### Total Success Magics - 0 ###
### Total Success Gems - 0 ###
### ###
###---------- Stashing -----------------###
### ###
### Total Stash times - 0 ###
### Total Stash set - 0 ###
### Total Stash leg - 0 ###
### ###
### ###
###------------ !!Timer!! -----------------###
### ###
### Total time bot worked: 0 Minutes, And killed Ghom [0] Times of All [2] Runs
### Average Run time : 0 Seconds ###
### ###
###------------ ERRORS -----------------###
### ###
### Total Error Nº 1, Times Failed: [ 1 ] This Error Happens when did not Loading the game
### Total Error Nº 2, Times Failed: [ 0 ] This Error Happens when the bot didnt kill boss! Choose a easier torment or add more time to the fight
### Total Error Nº 3, Times Failed: [ 0 ] This Error Happens When it Fails to Enter Portal
### Total Error Nº 4, Times Failed: [ 0 ] This Error Happens When lagged and was in game and looking for Resume button
### Total Error Nº 5, Times Failed: [ 0 ] This Error Happens When pressing M failed or clicking to teleport failed
### ###
###------------- Class -----------------###
### ###
### Runned The Bot As a BARBARIAN ###
### ###
##############################################
_
___ _ __ __| |
/ _ \| '_ \ / _ |
__/| | | | (_ |
\___ |_| |_|\____|

----------


## richardptt

> I noticed the same problem on witch doctor as well. It would see the loot and then click towards it and miss completely or pick something else up instead. I have 25% speed, but the buff big bad vodoo gives 20% movement speed could that be causing problems?


No, ITS a bug my fault, i have all guys at lvl 70, exept witch doctor! and thats a bug that only happens to witch doctor :/ i cant fix it right now i need to sleep 6 am here and i gotta go work in 8 hours



hi, i just sent you a pm with a screenshot, so maybe my problem will get fixed, and this is the log

i need it on skype

----------


## richardptt

i am off bb cya in 16 hours

----------


## syypher

I've created new PNGs at least 5 times now. I can't seem to get the bot to select the proper quest. I select the quest right after Breached Keep also "Tremors in the Stone." Then I start bot. It scrolls up then down and starts the quest I have selected or sometimes starts "begin quest" from breached keep. (The first quest)

I've tried started the quest right after Kill Ghom and then starting bot. Still doesn't work. I don't know what I'm doing wrong  :Frown:

----------


## womd

> No, ITS a bug my fault, i have all guys at lvl 70, exept witch doctor! and thats a bug that only happens to witch doctor :/ i cant fix it right now i need to sleep 6 am here and i gotta go work in 8 hours


 well until then i found a work around that works for me... most of the time
i made sure my graphics were the same as the picture in case it was lag. also i had charge on my templar and he was stunning the boss too far away and ghom would wander and the loot would be far away. well i took off the templar stun and now ghom dies almost next to me so the loot grabbing is much more consistent.

thanks again for all the work you put into this!!

----------


## riotingtom

> No, ITS a bug my fault, i have all guys at lvl 70, exept witch doctor! and thats a bug that only happens to witch doctor :/ i cant fix it right now i need to sleep 6 am here and i gotta go work in 8 hours
> 
> 
> 
> hi, i just sent you a pm with a screenshot, so maybe my problem will get fixed, and this is the log
> 
> i need it on skype


Thanks for the support, great work. This bot is amazing.

----------


## Derekioh

my bot won't skip the ghom scene is is therefore is not working. any ideas?

----------


## optovisc

> dont do that way
> 
> REAL TIME u need to kill him 30 secs example
> then u will do 30 000 (30 secs) / dividor by 600 = so 50 times
> and spiritbarragetimertwo=600 
> it means every 600 milleseconds = 0,6 seconds it will see ur health bar, and if 30-40% will use health pot


I dont really understand what you mean. Am I doing it wrong by changing wdcombotime? Why divide by 600?

Spiritbarragetimertwo is just how often it checks your hp right?

----------


## optovisc

> my bot won't skip the ghom scene is is therefore is not working. any ideas?


Turn on skip cinematic in options.

----------


## Samavayo

v1.2 is using the wrong bank tabs, instead of 2 its using 1 and isntead of 3 its using 2 and so on

----------


## traktor32

##############################################
### ###
###------------ SUMARY -----------------###
### ###
### Total Runs - 30 ###
### Total Success » Legendaries » - 0 of 0 ###
### Total Success » Sets » - 0 of 0 ###
### Total Success Rares - 0 ###
### Total Success Magics - 0 ###
### Total Success Gems - 0 ###
### ###
###---------- Stashing -----------------###
### ###
### Total Stash times - 1 ###
### Total Stash set - 0 ###
### Total Stash leg - 0 ###
### ###
### ###
###------------ !!Timer!! -----------------###
### ###
### Total time bot worked: 32 Minutes, And killed Ghom [30] Times of All [30] Runs
### Average Run time : 65.4333333333333 Seconds ###
### ###
###------------ ERRORS -----------------###
### ###
### Total Error Nº 1, Times Failed: [ 0 ] This Error Happens when did not Loading the game
### Total Error Nº 2, Times Failed: [ 0 ] This Error Happens when the bot didnt kill boss! Choose a easier torment or add more time to the fight
### Total Error Nº 3, Times Failed: [ 0 ] This Error Happens When it Fails to Enter Portal
### Total Error Nº 4, Times Failed: [ 0 ] This Error Happens When lagged and was in game and looking for Resume button
### Total Error Nº 5, Times Failed: [ 0 ] This Error Happens When pressing M failed or clicking to teleport failed
### ###
###------------- Class -----------------###
### ###
### Runned The Bot As a MONK ###
### ###
##############################################
T6 barb, seems to be working fine.

----------


## optovisc

##############################################
### ###
###------------ SUMARY -----------------###
### ###
### Total Runs - 166 ###
### Total Success » Legendaries » - 6 of 9 ###
### Total Success » Sets » - 6 of 0 ###
### Total Success Rares - 0 ###
### Total Success Magics - 0 ###
### Total Success Gems - 0 ###
### ###
###---------- Stashing -----------------###
### ###
### Total Stash times - 1 ###
### Total Stash set - 4 ###
### Total Stash leg - 6 ###
### ###
### ###
###------------ !!Timer!! -----------------###
### ###
### Total time bot worked: 177 Minutes, And killed Ghom [165] Times of All [166] Runs
### Average Run time : 64.6848484848485 Seconds ###
###  ###
###------------ ERRORS -----------------###
### ###
### Total Error Nº 1, Times Failed: [ 0 ] This Error Happens when did not Loading the game
### Total Error Nº 2, Times Failed: [ 0 ] This Error Happens when the bot didnt kill boss! Choose a easier torment or add more time to the fight
### Total Error Nº 3, Times Failed: [ 0 ] This Error Happens When it Fails to Enter Portal
### Total Error Nº 4, Times Failed: [ 0 ] This Error Happens When lagged and was in game and looking for Resume button
### Total Error Nº 5, Times Failed: [ 0 ] This Error Happens When pressing M failed or clicking to teleport failed
### ###
###------------- Class -----------------###
### ###
### Runned The Bot As a WITCH DOCTOR ###
### ###
##############################################

T6 WD

----------


## richardptt

i let my bot farming 5 and half hours and i got 9 legs and 1 set - :Big Grin:  after that i got a disconnect

----------


## richardptt

> v1.2 is using the wrong bank tabs, instead of 2 its using 1 and isntead of 3 its using 2 and so on


nop!, there are two ways, swaptabbankiffull means if u are using 2 3 4 and if u activate and if full, it will switch to 1, if u turn it off it will never swap, and if u want tab 1 to stash as default u need to delete all 1 on tab 2 3 4 and also turn off swapingtab

----------


## richardptt

> well until then i found a work around that works for me... most of the time
> i made sure my graphics were the same as the picture in case it was lag. also i had charge on my templar and he was stunning the boss too far away and ghom would wander and the loot would be far away. well i took off the templar stun and now ghom dies almost next to me so the loot grabbing is much more consistent.
> 
> thanks again for all the work you put into this!!


thanks a good fix, now the question if what if u have 0 speed move ?

----------


## richardptt

> I've created new PNGs at least 5 times now. I can't seem to get the bot to select the proper quest. I select the quest right after Breached Keep also "Tremors in the Stone." Then I start bot. It scrolls up then down and starts the quest I have selected or sometimes starts "begin quest" from breached keep. (The first quest)
> 
> I've tried started the quest right after Kill Ghom and then starting bot. Still doesn't work. I don't know what I'm doing wrong


add me at skype so u can send them to me and i will make them for you

----------


## syypher

> add me at skype so u can send them to me and i will make them for you


Added you on Skype  :Smile:  It's Kyadwo right?

----------


## lordlink

Thanks for this richardptt! It looks great and everything seems to work except one thing. On my demon hunter it doesn't shoot at ghom. Instead it stands there and shoots to the left of the leftmost pillar. What am I doing wrong? Is there a setting I'm missing or is the script bugged? Anyone else getting this problem?

I tried setting timeyouneedtogettobossorposition to 2300 but my DH never moves from the original position.

----------


## syypher

I'm using these 2x images that I created. They are PNG and I've re-created them 5+ times with minor differences to see if I was doing it wrong. It's not finding the right quest. 

I've tried
1) Killing ghom, exiting, going to the main menu, then running bot
2) Selecting the quest before and after "Kill Ghom", then running bot
3) I've even tried selecting the 4th quest in the line up (the set after breached keep), then running the bot

It either enters the game with the wrong quest and gets stuck because theres no WP to Ghom or it doesn't even find the quest and is stuck on the main menu.

----------


## seigmenn

> I'm using these 2x images that I created. They are PNG and I've re-created them 5+ times with minor differences to see if I was doing it wrong. It's not finding the right quest. 
> 
> I've tried
> 1) Killing ghom, exiting, going to the main menu, then running bot
> 2) Selecting the quest before and after "Kill Ghom", then running bot
> 3) I've even tried selecting the 4th quest in the line up (the set after breached keep), then running the bot
> 
> It either enters the game with the wrong quest and gets stuck because theres no WP to Ghom or it doesn't even find the quest and is stuck on the main menu.


Had the same problem, tried to create a few new .pngs but still couldn't get the bot to start the quest. My solution finally: make the images bigger, and by bigger I mean wider to include more text. My ghomquest/dark.pgn now reads "hed keep" (instead of previously "D K"), so there is more image for the bot to search for.

My problem now though, the bot selects the right quest, but when it finally enters the game, my character just stands there. Didn't have this problem when I selected the quest manually, before I got my .pgns to work, just to test the killingtimers. Now it starts the quest, but gets stuck on "Wait until game is Load, try number [...]" Tried changing the loadingtimer, butg can't get it to work.

Anyone know what the solution might be?

----------


## SnowChild

> Thanks for this richardptt! It looks great and everything seems to work except one thing. On my demon hunter it doesn't shoot at ghom. Instead it stands there and shoots to the left of the leftmost pillar. What am I doing wrong? Is there a setting I'm missing or is the script bugged? Anyone else getting this problem?
> 
> I tried setting timeyouneedtogettobossorposition to 2300 but my DH never moves from the original position.


do you have all the following settings in the config.ini?

demonhunter=1
Demonposition=1
timeyouneedtogettobossorposition=2300
keybindforcetomove=e (and also in Diablo 3 options ofc)

To me it sounds like you forgot your forcemovement Key in diablo or you use something else then E and didn't change it in the config.ini

----------


## mcaine

Hey Richard

I have tried your bot, but there seems to be a problem with my resolution, since i cant get the bot to start to Ghom quest. the mouse cursor starts to move but doesnt reach the 'game settings' button before stopping and hence doesnt start the procedure to initiate the ghom quest. I have a screen with native resolution of 1900x1200 and i have tried to run with windows resolution as well as diablo resolution in fullscreen windowed mode at 1920x1080, but it doesnt work. The weird thing is, that i managed to get your previous 'New Ghombot' from the other forumtopic to work, where the mousecursor moved to the right position, when i changed my resolution to 1920x1080. What can i do to make it work?

Caine

----------


## Toompje1

I have tried to run the bot, works flawless except for accepting the quest. It is scrolling up and down, but it just stops after scrolling up and down.... If i manually select the quest everything works fine.
Looks like he just don't want to select any quest.. Tried to remake the PNG's but didn't work..

I can provide you with my PNG? 

Btw Awesome bot man! Great work keep it up.

----------


## reliv

Bot works great! Thanks richardptt! This is truly the best ghom bot here so far! I've tested the other ones, and this is by far the smoothest. I went from 200-210 paragon, 20M gold, and about 15 legs after running for about 9 hours or so. This was on T3, mind you.

There is an issue though if your fight timer is set too low and you don't kill Ghom in time. I've had instances where Ghom dies and drops loot, but the fight timer finishes too early and tries to log me out. The probability of this is quite small, with a sufficient fight timer, however.

----------


## gongko

is there like a spec for a barb? or is it just going tobe pure left click?

----------


## qoodoo

Ran this morning...I have to say there is a bug I caught finally. For some reason after stashing on a run...the bot will sometimes stop fighting even if ghom is close to death or died and just leave the game...doesnt loot or kill or etc....then bot gets stuck on quest screen cause you either havent killed him or didnt teleport to town to be on the next quest. It seems like the added 15 secs or so stashing and salvaging screws it up sometimes.

I will try running with no stashing/salvaging and only picking up legs/sets and see what happens. Shhould be able to run 100 runs without repairing.

----------


## syypher

> Had the same problem, tried to create a few new .pngs but still couldn't get the bot to start the quest. My solution finally: make the images bigger, and by bigger I mean wider to include more text. My ghomquest/dark.pgn now reads "hed keep" (instead of previously "D K"), so there is more image for the bot to search for.
> 
> My problem now though, the bot selects the right quest, but when it finally enters the game, my character just stands there. Didn't have this problem when I selected the quest manually, before I got my .pgns to work, just to test the killingtimers. Now it starts the quest, but gets stuck on "Wait until game is Load, try number [...]" Tried changing the loadingtimer, butg can't get it to work.
> 
> Anyone know what the solution might be?


I got to try that out and see if the larger images fixes it... I really hope so. I keep hearing so much good about the bot but mines not working  :Frown:

----------


## Dyz

I don't know if this was pointed out, but the bot also has issues running IF You didn't complete every quest (aka you have quests/waypoints that are not completed). When testing this 2 weeks ago with Richard we fixed an issue I had by completeing all the quests. (Mostly because it affects the amount it can scroll up or down and position the image in the right spot. As far as I can tell)

Yes, this was keeping it from clicking the quest. Soon as I finished the quests, it started working. So you may want to try that first, before even messing with the .pngs

----------


## J2V

As I start the script, it misclicks the Resume Game button slightly to the right. I am on 1920x1080 windowed fullscreen.

Any ideas what might be causing this or any chance to get the source .au3 file to be able to change the clicking pos? Afaik, it's not possible to decompile the .exe back to source.

----------


## syypher

Hmmm... I have all quests completed on my wizard. Theres only 10 in Act1 and 10 in Act2 right? Then the 2 before this Breach quest chain in Act3? This was my first character so I went through every part of the game with this toon.

----------


## samhammers

its it legal ? any getting banned get?

----------


## qoodoo

> its it legal ? any getting banned get?


nope.

Just dont run it 24/7....run it for 5-6 hours...then log off etc...no human being can play 24/7. I used heavy scripting when the game came out on sarkoth and zolte kune leveling. I only run this at night before bed for 5-6 hours and then logout in the morning for awhile. I also take a long break during hte afternoon.

TBH blizzard I doubt cares much for bots...everything is BOA. Maybe when ladders start and script bots like this might be useful in giving players advantages they will start paying attention.

----------


## Dyz

> Hmmm... I have all quests completed on my wizard. Theres only 10 in Act1 and 10 in Act2 right? Then the 2 before this Breach quest chain in Act3? This was my first character so I went through every part of the game with this toon.


I had all the quests done up till kill ghom and mine still bugged out. I went thru and cleared the rest, including Mal, and it started working without needing to change the .png files. I am not entirely sure why, but if you tried changing the files already, it might be worth a shot to see if it works on a character with all the quests or complete all the quests (speed run on normal takes like under an hour from act2 to end). 

All my characters would not work until all the quests in the game were done. I think it affects the scroll slider, kind of like how when you have a document that is 1 page, it only scrolls so far, if you have 20 pages, the same amount of mouse scrolling isnt the same distance. Kind of hard to explain.

----------


## Dyz

> its it legal ? any getting banned get?


As with any bot or script. It is not legal and can be banned. It is harder for them to capture you running a script, because it doesn't inject itself into the memory to capture data. That is also why Scripts are way more finicky, because they just click based on timers/images. 

If you run it 24-7, 7 days a week. Enjoy your ban. If you run it 10-12 hours a day, with breaks here and there, you probably will never get banned. I have botted 6+ accounts, not one has been banned and that was with a REAL bot, not a script. I also ran one account with the sarkoth script about 10 hours a day for nearly a year. Never got banned. All my friends who botted 24-7. Have been banned at least once, if not more. 

So, it comes down to, are you willing to get banned? Are you going to go hardcore, or are you just using it a few hours. Either way, its like gambling at a casino. Some games have better odds.

----------


## madmartt

So im not sure why, 1.0 works fine for me but 1.2 with the same config and everything seems to not work on the boss kill. He stops short of ghom a bit and never really hits him or ghom wanders off slightly. Im doing the barb build and I'm not sure why one is working versus the other.

----------


## Tehownage

> Hey Richard
> 
> I have tried your bot, but there seems to be a problem with my resolution, since i cant get the bot to start to Ghom quest. the mouse cursor starts to move but doesnt reach the 'game settings' button before stopping and hence doesnt start the procedure to initiate the ghom quest. I have a screen with native resolution of 1900x1200 and i have tried to run with windows resolution as well as diablo resolution in fullscreen windowed mode at 1920x1080, but it doesnt work. The weird thing is, that i managed to get your previous 'New Ghombot' from the other forumtopic to work, where the mousecursor moved to the right position, when i changed my resolution to 1920x1080. What can i do to make it work?
> 
> Caine



Got the same problem as you. Anyone got a solution to this?
Please share if so.

----------


## laurik1299

I dont get it please some1 help me. Started the bot but it stops at the quest "The Breached Keep" and the cursor is on the tickle bar and says "wait untill the game is ready , try : 30" Help  :Frown:

----------


## seigmenn

> Had the same problem, tried to create a few new .pngs but still couldn't get the bot to start the quest. My solution finally: make the images bigger, and by bigger I mean wider to include more text. My ghomquest/dark.pgn now reads "hed keep" (instead of previously "D K"), so there is more image for the bot to search for.
> 
> My problem now though, the bot selects the right quest, but when it finally enters the game, my character just stands there. Didn't have this problem when I selected the quest manually, before I got my .pgns to work, just to test the killingtimers. Now it starts the quest, but gets stuck on "Wait until game is Load, try number [...]" Tried changing the loadingtimer, butg can't get it to work.
> 
> Anyone know what the solution might be?


Small update to my earlier problem above. Restarted the bot and the game a few times, and now it works like a charm. So don't know what caused the problems in the first place, nor what fixed them, but it's all good now, time to get me some legendaries!

Big thanks to the creator of the bot, you can tell a lot of work has gone in to it, and the result is awesome! Keep up the good work.

----------


## seigmenn

> is there like a spec for a barb? or is it just going tobe pure left click?


If you check the folder, you will find a barbspec that works perfectly. You just have to change some of the timers to suit the tormentlevel you are farming Ghom on.

----------


## gongko

but sometimes my guy is just HotA'ing the floor no Ghom, any fix ont his?

----------


## richardptt

> I dont really understand what you mean. Am I doing it wrong by changing wdcombotime? Why divide by 600?
> 
> Spiritbarragetimertwo is just how often it checks your hp right?


thats correct

----------


## MesterMide

How are you guys getting the logs to work, mine doesnt log anything as far as I can see?

----------


## gongko

hey richardd, bot works great, its jsut sometimes my guy is Hotaing the floor not Ghom, is there a way to fix this? It subtantially changesthe 'timer', what happens if the bot is on and you quit before Ghom dies?

----------


## richardptt

> Ran this morning...I have to say there is a bug I caught finally. For some reason after stashing on a run...the bot will sometimes stop fighting even if ghom is close to death or died and just leave the game...doesnt loot or kill or etc....then bot gets stuck on quest screen cause you either havent killed him or didnt teleport to town to be on the next quest. It seems like the added 15 secs or so stashing and salvaging screws it up sometimes.
> 
> I will try running with no stashing/salvaging and only picking up legs/sets and see what happens. Shhould be able to run 100 runs without repairing.


to turn off salvage or sell u must activate nerversellssalvageorstash = 1 leaving 1 to activate
its possible if u die to him it may fails, for 1 of 2 reason, first one 
GHOMQUEST png was not maded from you pc, and it fails so u need to make ur own png, and ghomquestdark is working so that why it runs ok when u kill him and teleport and run again 
because when u teleport u get to the quest number 4 and then quest 3 is yellow dark WRITTEN! and since ghomquestdark is not broken it will find it 
or 2nd reason BOT is broken and needs to be added a 3rd png file

also u may want to ACTIVATE CHECK ARMOR to see if you gear is red , if is then he will repair and run again

----------


## richardptt

> How are you guys getting the logs to work, mine doesnt log anything as far as I can see?


be more specific

----------


## richardptt

> So im not sure why, 1.0 works fine for me but 1.2 with the same config and everything seems to not work on the boss kill. He stops short of ghom a bit and never really hits him or ghom wanders off slightly. Im doing the barb build and I'm not sure why one is working versus the other.


timeneedtowaituntillrdytogoforboss=270 -change to timeneedtowaituntillrdytogoforboss=50 if fast pc or timeneedtowaituntillrdytogoforboss=200 slow pc
timeyouneedtogettobossorposition=380 IF u have belt that give ur movement speed when using warcry timeyouneedtogettobossorposition=600 ore a bit more if u have 25 %movement speed
timeyouneedtogettobossorposition=1100 0% movement speed

man this is is an adjustable bot
because when i run the bot to test monk, then monks take less that half second to get to the position because HE TELEPORT to boss
if u dont check ALL SCREENSHOT " YOU " are not helping me , i am 1 u are many  :Frown:

----------


## MesterMide

> be more specific


I guess the "Loot & Fail Log v1.2.txt" file is where everything gets logged, but mine is always empty even tho its running and working.

----------


## richardptt

> hey richardd, bot works great, its jsut sometimes my guy is Hotaing the floor not Ghom, is there a way to fix this? It subtantially changesthe 'timer', what happens if the bot is on and you quit before Ghom dies?


and did he died when u was logging out ? it means u need to ad more time to the fight , buy increasing times u need to tell me what class u are

----------


## richardptt

> Hmmm... I have all quests completed on my wizard. Theres only 10 in Act1 and 10 in Act2 right? Then the 2 before this Breach quest chain in Act3? This was my first character so I went through every part of the game with this toon.


10 act 1 
10 act 2 
7 act 3 
4 act 4 
and 8 act 5

----------


## richardptt

> I guess the "Loot & Fail Log v1.2.txt" file is where everything gets logged, but mine is always empty even tho its running and working.


deletelogfilewhenrerunbot= do you have it blank or with number 1

----------


## MesterMide

> deletelogfilewhenrerunbot= do you have it blank or with number 1


Its blank, so I guess it shouldnt delete anything ?

----------


## richardptt

> Its blank, so I guess it shouldnt delete anything ?


have u tried by using adm?
add me at skype kyadwo (portugal ) and send me a screen of ur bot folder and also you config ini file

----------


## MesterMide

> have u tried by using adm?
> add me at skype kyadwo (portugal ) and send me a screen of ur bot folder and also you config ini file


Nevermind I figured it out :P I had some issues in the beginning when I by accident started the bot without having the game running, which it seems caused the first many pages of the log file to be empty so I didnt notice the proper logs way down in the buttom  :Smile:

----------


## DjentRx

Is there any way this can be used at any other resolution or is there a way to make my monitor support this resolution? I'm afraid I won't be able to do this simply because my monitor isn't big enough. Anyone know a work around?

----------


## Kozmkdr3d

Have all quests completed. Won't select the Ghom Quest and enter.

----------


## lordlink

Beautiful! I didn't notice the "Demonposition" field. Thanks for pointing that out. Now it works perfectly! =D

----------


## richardptt

> Is there any way this can be used at any other resolution or is there a way to make my monitor support this resolution? I'm afraid I won't be able to do this simply because my monitor isn't big enough. Anyone know a work around?


nop :/ i guess i wll to make for 800x600, but i have more other things to do

----------


## soularis

It works like a charm. Thanks for your hard work, Richard. Suggest to add 'skip cutscene' step/screenshot to one of your bot instructions.

----------


## Vasortflam88

> As with any bot or script. It is not legal and can be banned. It is harder for them to capture you running a script, because it doesn't inject itself into the memory to capture data. That is also why Scripts are way more finicky, because they just click based on timers/images. 
> 
> If you run it 24-7, 7 days a week. Enjoy your ban. If you run it 10-12 hours a day, with breaks here and there, you probably will never get banned. I have botted 6+ accounts, not one has been banned and that was with a REAL bot, not a script. I also ran one account with the sarkoth script about 10 hours a day for nearly a year. Never got banned. All my friends who botted 24-7. Have been banned at least once, if not more. 
> 
> So, it comes down to, are you willing to get banned? Are you going to go hardcore, or are you just using it a few hours. Either way, its like gambling at a casino. Some games have better odds.


This is solid advice. DON'T GET GREEDY. I look at the front page of this forum and it screams GHOM. We are going to be nearing sarkoth status. I choose either while I am asleep or while I am at work, never both and sometimes alternate. Hopefully since we no longer have an economy to ruin this dev team will simply choose to fix the issue instead of banning us all.

----------


## richardptt

> It works like a charm. Thanks for your hard work, Richard. Suggest to add 'skip cutscene' step/screenshot to one of your bot instructions.


i will do  :Big Grin:

----------


## womd

> i will do


any update for the witch doctor loot fix? my quick fix still misses quite a bit of loot :/

also i tried to select the barb boss position as witch doctor and it did not see the setting

----------


## Bigkat84

I can't seem to get it to choose a quest even after making some new png files and also trying to make them bigger and change settings to low. Everything else works if I manually enter the game but otherwise it will open the quest screen and scroll through and say loading game but it never clicks anything after the scrolling.
Loot & Fail Log v1.2.txt

----------


## soularis

> I can't seem to get it to choose a quest even after making some new png files and also trying to make them bigger and change settings to low. Everything else works if I manually enter the game but otherwise it will open the quest screen and scroll through and say loading game but it never clicks anything after the scrolling.
> 
> Loot & Fail Log v1.2.txt


Has your selected character finished all the quests? Otherwise, it won't scroll to the right position for selecting the quest.

----------


## Bigkat84

Yeah, I checked that first before I made new png files...10, 10, 7, 4, 8 for the quests

----------


## cheatersprosper

Is there a pause button?

Edit: Actually what are the hotkeys? I only know "End."

----------


## womd

> Is there a pause button?
> 
> Edit: Actually what are the hotkeys? I only know "End."


end = end the bot
F10 is pause/unpause

----------


## cheatersprosper

> end = end the bot
> F10 is pause/unpause


Thank you, sir!

----------


## richardptt

> any update for the witch doctor loot fix? my quick fix still misses quite a bit of loot :/
> 
> also i tried to select the barb boss position as witch doctor and it did not see the setting


fixed, but not updated

----------


## gongko

> and did he died when u was logging out ? it means u need to ad more time to the fight , buy increasing times u need to tell me what class u are


Hi I'm a barb, sometimes it does attack but sometimes like when my call of the ancients "pets" are attackign the ghom my guy just Hammer of the Ancients the floor (not ghom itself) and this affects the kill time, when everything goes smoothly (my guy is hitting ghom) he dies in 5-10 seconds, but when its not it can take up to 20 seconds (basically pet doing the damage, pet dies, then ghom comes to my main and my main hits him).

----------


## richardptt

> Hi I'm a barb, sometimes it does attack but sometimes like when my call of the ancients "pets" are attackign the ghom my guy just Hammer of the Ancients the floor (not ghom itself) and this affects the kill time, when everything goes smoothly (my guy is hitting ghom) he dies in 5-10 seconds, but when its not it can take up to 20 seconds (basically pet doing the damage, pet dies, then ghom comes to my main and my main hits him).


O.o
Really ? where does ur barbarian STANDS ?
also added something in next release, 1.3 where it will always check boss position, to do so u need to activate boss health bar

----------


## stolentoys

Hi richardptt, Thanks for the work you put in to this bot it works really well. one quick question in my logs after 200 runs it said this.
### Total Runs - 200 
### Total Success » Legendaries » - 6 of 21
### Total Success » Sets » - 6 of 1

What does it mean 6 of 21 does that mean it didn't pick up 15 legendaries?

Also do you have any plans to make a second movement in the boss fight? on my Witch Doc I'm really close to killing him on T6 if he just moved a second time my pets could easily finish him.

----------


## richardptt

> Hi richardptt, Thanks for the work you put in to this bot it works really well. one quick question in my logs after 200 runs it said this.
> ### Total Runs - 200 
> ### Total Success » Legendaries » - 6 of 21
> ### Total Success » Sets » - 6 of 1
> 
> What does it mean 6 of 21 does that mean it didn't pick up 15 legendaries?
> 
> 
> Also do you have any plans to make a second movement in the boss fight? on my Witch Doc I'm really close to killing him on T6 if he just moved a second time my pets could easily finish him.


and why they are not killing him ?

----------


## stolentoys

Well on T6 i get him to about 10% as second cloud spawns ontop of me so i start to die and then health pot but he gets to about 5%. I have no problems with the way the bot is i do t5 easily but I'm so close to having it run on T6 with 1 extra movement. Also any idea on the 6 of 21 legendaries ?

----------


## gongko

stands? not sure what you mean, i jsut followed your "skill" build, and ran it only changing the config a bit barbarian=1 etc

----------


## richardptt

> stands? not sure what you mean, i jsut followed your "skill" build, and ran it only changing the config a bit barbarian=1 etc


how it possible to not hammer him ?

----------


## richardptt

any way gotta sleep cya later guys 1.3 released

----------


## stolentoys

Thanks richardptt take it easy. if you could let me know if I've been missing Legendaries when you are back on it would be much appreciated.

----------


## gongko

is there a way to make them store gems?

----------


## gongko

> how it possible to not hammer him ?


hey so like the cursor is on Ghom, but my guy is just HotA-ing like near the entrance and ghom is attacking the pets, like my guy doesn't follow to Ghom to attack, why is this? but when Ghom is attacking my guy then it does hit him.

----------


## gongko

sorry so basically its as if my guy is holding the shift button (like hitting in place), when in reality Ghom isn't in front of him.

----------


## Botoff

> Hi I'm a barb, sometimes it does attack but sometimes like when my call of the ancients "pets" are attackign the ghom my guy just Hammer of the Ancients the floor (not ghom itself) and this affects the kill time, when everything goes smoothly (my guy is hitting ghom) he dies in 5-10 seconds, but when its not it can take up to 20 seconds (basically pet doing the damage, pet dies, then ghom comes to my main and my main hits him).


I had the same thing happening with me. I switched my ancients with my berserker since berserker is cast last. That way I get into position before my ancients engage. Also switch earthquake to avalanche - volcano.




> Hi richardptt, Thanks for the work you put in to this bot it works really well. one quick question in my logs after 200 runs it said this.
> ### Total Runs - 200 
> ### Total Success » Legendaries » - 6 of 21
> ### Total Success » Sets » - 6 of 1
> 
> What does it mean 6 of 21 does that mean it didn't pick up 15 legendaries?
> 
> Also do you have any plans to make a second movement in the boss fight? on my Witch Doc I'm really close to killing him on T6 if he just moved a second time my pets could easily finish him.


You're not missing legs. To verify this, in your config change your settings so that it takes a screenshot whenever it finds a leg. Sometimes the bot will try to pick up legs that aren't there. That's why you probably have a couple yellows in your stash. It will click on them when it thinks there is a leg.

----------


## stolentoys

Ahhh Thanks Botoff. that does make sense with a lot of the miss screen shots i got.

----------


## rbb

After I created my own .png files and set the timers just the way I want them, this bot works great. You don't have to worry about the bot getting stuck anywhere, because if it gets stuck it just relogs and tries again, really the only thing that stops this bot is disconnections, which is okay in my opinion.

I play a wizard and I've found out that these timer settings works fantastic aslong as you do not use a follower with a stun: 

timeyouneedtogettobossorposition=1500
timeneedtowaituntillrdytogoforboss=1025

So I do not use the templar, instead I use the enchantress for the 3% damage buff, and the attack speed increase which downs the boss faster. With these settins you will only take 1 tick of poison cloud damage before you get out, and the bot will stop right infront of Ghom and turn you into an archon right on the spot and begin nuking down Ghom. 

I got about 20 legendaries, 26 paragon levels, and ALOT of gold and crafting materials by just running the bot for a couple of hours while I was away. The only complaint I have is that it also seem to stash the wizard only off-hand items, but that is also okay really.
This bot is great! I would give it a rating of A+++++ for sure, great work. Well done!  :Smile:

----------


## monsterbieber

How many bans so far? Been using for a little while now and nothing happened :O My friend is evn using on his main acc, is it that safe? 

great work! ty

----------


## richardptt

> hey so like the cursor is on Ghom, but my guy is just HotA-ing like near the entrance and ghom is attacking the pets, like my guy doesn't follow to Ghom to attack, why is this? but when Ghom is attacking my guy then it does hit him.


do you fight at entrance ...
or near at middle of room,
because from what i see u have wrong timers ......

----------


## richardptt

> After I created my own .png files and set the timers just the way I want them, this bot works great. You don't have to worry about the bot getting stuck anywhere, because if it gets stuck it just relogs and tries again, really the only thing that stops this bot is disconnections, which is okay in my opinion.
> 
> I play a wizard and I've found out that these timer settings works fantastic aslong as you do not use a follower with a stun: 
> 
> timeyouneedtogettobossorposition=1500
> timeneedtowaituntillrdytogoforboss=1025
> 
> So I do not use the templar, instead I use the enchantress for the 3% damage buff, and the attack speed increase which downs the boss faster. With these settins you will only take 1 tick of poison cloud damage before you get out, and the bot will stop right infront of Ghom and turn you into an archon right on the spot and begin nuking down Ghom. 
> 
> ...



OH **** thanks alot for Supporting me alot! and for enjoying alot, about off hands i will try to fix it in time, kinda hard when u work 8 hours and sleep like 5-7 hrous and day and trying to fix it the missing time wich is a few time

----------


## jamster90

> How many bans so far? Been using for a little while now and nothing happened :O My friend is evn using on his main acc, is it that safe? 
> 
> great work! ty


Chances of getting caught with autoIT scripts are pretty low since there is no memory reading/injection. But obviously Dont run it for a week solid and wonder why your account gets banned.

----------


## richardptt

> is there a way to make them store gems?


why do you need that if ghom doesnt drop gems ?

----------


## Kozmkdr3d

If you get the disconnect error, will the script continue to try and join the game until it gets in?

----------


## allahuakbah

Richard já que você é de Portugal posso pedir ajuda em português né? haha
É o seguinte, estou tentando usar esse bot no meu monk, mas no meio da luta contra o boss o bot quita do jogo sozinho sem matar o ghom antes...
Estou fazendo algo errado? 
vlw.

Edit: Esquece, Consegui fazer funcionar, muito obrigado pelo Bot cara.  :Smile:

----------


## Samavayo

> Adding at Demonhunter fight to reapply 1, 2, 3, 4 again 1 or 2 times for T6 players, and also may add a way to move position again for demon hunter to keep out of poison but only if ppl want that, other way i will not add to it


+++ for 2nd poison position

----------


## pain93

> * Adding at Demonhunter fight to reapply 1, 2, 3, 4 again 1 or 2 times for T6 players, and also may add a way to move position again for demon hunter to keep out of poison but only if ppl want that, other way i will not add to it


If u can i will appreciate that  :Big Grin:

----------


## mill4498

Hey folks my game selects the quest no problem then my character just stands there and won't hit the waypoint. Here is what my log says. Apparently it doesn't think the game is loaded?

[2014-05-03 03:38:19] Joining Game [1]
[2014-05-03 03:39:02] Error Nº 1: [ 1 ] This Error Happens when did not Loading the game
[2014-05-03 03:39:02] Joining Game [2]
[2014-05-03 03:39:15] Exiting...


##############################################
### ###
###------------ SUMARY -----------------###
### ###
### Total Runs - 2 ###
### Total Success » Legendaries » - 0 of 0 ###
### Total Success » Sets » - 0 of 0 ###
### Total Success Rares - 0 ###
### Total Success Magics - 0 ###
### Total Success Gems - 0 ###
### ###
###---------- Stashing -----------------###
### ###
### Total Stash times - 0 ###
### Total Stash set - 0 ###
### Total Stash leg - 0 ###
### ###
### ###
###------------ !!Timer!! -----------------###
### ###
### Total time bot worked: 0 Minutes, And killed Ghom [0] Times of All [2] Runs
### Average Run time : 0 Seconds ###
### ###
###------------ ERRORS -----------------###
### ###
### Total Error Nº 1, Times Failed: [ 1 ] This Error Happens when did not Loading the game
### Total Error Nº 2, Times Failed: [ 0 ] This Error Happens when the bot didnt kill boss! Choose a easier torment or add more time to the fight
### Total Error Nº 3, Times Failed: [ 0 ] This Error Happens When it Fails to Enter Portal
### Total Error Nº 4, Times Failed: [ 0 ] This Error Happens When lagged and was in game and looking for Resume button
### Total Error Nº 5, Times Failed: [ 0 ] This Error Happens When pressing M failed or clicking to teleport failed
### ###
###------------- Class -----------------###
###  ###
### Runned The Bot As a WITCH DOCTOR ###
### ###
##############################################
_
___ _ __ __| |
/ _ \| '_ \ / _ |
__/| | | | (_ |
\___ |_| |_|\____|

----------


## cheatersprosper

Does anyone else have their system/VMware crash when using this overnight?

----------


## Samavayo

> Does anyone else have their system/VMware crash when using this overnight?


Yeah its usually bc of your graphicscard, in menu youll get like 1k fps and most of the time youre in the menu, gpu gets hot as ****. System crashes. Try capping fps at 60fps, worked for me. (Im on 2way sli 770gtx, no problems while playing normally without a fps cap but this 100% helped. Check your crashreport what causes your system to crash, ill bet its the gpu :P

----------


## cheatersprosper

> Yeah its usually bc of your graphicscard, in menu youll get like 1k fps and most of the time youre in the menu, gpu gets hot as ****. System crashes. Try capping fps at 60fps, worked for me. (Im on 2way sli 770gtx, no problems while playing normally without a fps cap but this 100% helped. Check your crashreport what causes your system to crash, ill bet its the gpu :P


Thank you for the quick reply! I'll test it out tonight.

----------


## womd

the wd move for loot works great. only small tweak is when ghom dies close to the pillar on the right the bot sees the torch or something in the area and thinks it is a leg so it walk over and sits there doing nothing for the time i have set to run to loot. not a big deal just small efficiency tweak.

another thing, is there any way to add in a check on ghoms health bar during the combo time (when channeling fire bats)? for witch doctor pet build there is a fairly wide variance in kill time. depending on where ghom goes, if my garg decides to attack, and if i get full channel off with bats, my kill time fluctuates by a good 8 seconds. 


side note using this build link I was able to shave off some seconds over the default build. zombie dogs really don't do that much damage and well of souls consistent damage seemed better than the chance of more fetishes with vampire bats

----------


## t3c1992

You have got to fix it to where you don't need all the quest.  :Frown:

----------


## Kozmkdr3d

##############################################
### ###
###------------ SUMARY -----------------###
### ###
### Total Runs - 648 ###
### Total Success » Legendaries » - 3 of 35 ###
### Total Success » Sets » - 3 of 0 ###
### Total Success Rares - 1123 ###
### Total Success Magics - 173 ###
### Total Success Gems - 0 ###
### ###
###---------- Stashing -----------------###
### ###
### Total Stash times - 40 ###
### Total Stash set - 4 ###
### Total Stash leg - 3 ###
### ###
### ###
###------------ !!Timer!! -----------------###
### ###
### Total time bot worked: 435 Minutes, And killed Ghom [397] Times of All [648] Runs
### Average Run time : 40.3462132921175 Seconds ###
### ###
###------------ ERRORS -----------------###
### ###
### Total Error Nº 1, Times Failed: [ 225 ] This Error Happens when did not Loading the game
### Total Error Nº 2, Times Failed: [ 20 ] This Error Happens when the bot didnt kill boss! Choose a easier torment or add more time to the fight
### Total Error Nº 3, Times Failed: [ 0 ] This Error Happens When it Fails to Enter Portal
### Total Error Nº 4, Times Failed: [ 0 ] This Error Happens When lagged and was in game and looking for Resume button
### Total Error Nº 5, Times Failed: [ 5 ] This Error Happens When pressing M failed or clicking to teleport failed
### ###
###------------- Class -----------------###
### ###
### Runned The Bot As a BARBARIAN ###
### ###
##############################################

Looks like I missed a few kills?

----------


## optovisc

##############################################
### ###
###------------ SUMARY -----------------###
### ###
### Total Runs - 880 ###
### Total Success » Legendaries » - 17 of 33 ###
### Total Success » Sets » - 17 of 6 ###
### Total Success Rares - 0 ###
### Total Success Magics - 0 ###
### Total Success Gems - 0 ###
### ###
###---------- Stashing -----------------###
### ###
### Total Stash times - 1 ###
### Total Stash set - 14 ###
### Total Stash leg - 17 ###
### ###
### ###
###------------ !!Timer!! -----------------###
### ###
### Total time bot worked: 944 Minutes, And killed Ghom [855] Times of All [880] Runs
### Average Run time : 64.4618885096701 Seconds ###
### ###
###------------ ERRORS -----------------###
### ###
### Total Error Nº 1, Times Failed: [ 1 ] This Error Happens when did not Loading the game
### Total Error Nº 2, Times Failed: [ 17 ] This Error Happens when the bot didnt kill boss! Choose a easier torment or add more time to the fight
### Total Error Nº 3, Times Failed: [ 0 ] This Error Happens When it Fails to Enter Portal
### Total Error Nº 4, Times Failed: [ 0 ] This Error Happens When lagged and was in game and looking for Resume button
### Total Error Nº 5, Times Failed: [ 6 ] This Error Happens When pressing M failed or clicking to teleport failed
### ###
###------------- Class -----------------###
### ###
### Runned The Bot As a WITCH DOCTOR ###
### ###
##############################################

T6 WD.

----------


## mill4498

Anyone else having a problem of the character not taking the waypoint? It selects the quest just fine with the .png files I created, but once it's in the game it just sits there. The error log displays that the game never loaded. What exactly is determining when the game loads? Do I need to create any more files? Thanks.

----------


## Dyz

> You have got to fix it to where you don't need all the quest.


Wont happen and you can go back thru the thread to find out why. I posted the reason and Im not retyping it out. There is no way to make it work for every single scenario possible without weeks of work, not worth it, when people can clear all the quests in an hour or two. Stop being lazy.

----------


## starmaster

hi richardptt and everyone else in the forum , THANKS for the great BOT ! 

i am using a barbarian and sometimes he will fail to kill , the reason why is because my COTA is at the front and blocking the ghom ,hence my barbarian is HOTA-ing the floor without hitting him , can u kindly adjust the timer so that we are locked into position before calling the ancients?

secondly....after reading through and through the entire guide , i still cant seem to find where to adjust the timer needed to kill the boss? i wanted to kill the boss on t6 but i do not have enough time by default

once again , thanks for the great bot u have there. appreciated it

----------


## Kozmkdr3d

> hi richardptt and everyone else in the forum , THANKS for the great BOT ! 
> 
> i am using a barbarian and sometimes he will fail to kill , the reason why is because my COTA is at the front and blocking the ghom ,hence my barbarian is HOTA-ing the floor without hitting him , can u kindly adjust the timer so that we are locked into position before calling the ancients?
> 
> secondly....after reading through and through the entire guide , i still cant seem to find where to adjust the timer needed to kill the boss? i wanted to kill the boss on t6 but i do not have enough time by default
> 
> once again , thanks for the great bot u have there. appreciated it


Timer to attack I believe is 

buttonleftrightimesbarb=

----------


## cupidismycat

This is not working for me. When i try to make the PNG files, I get stuck at step two. I cannot run the bot until I have the PNG files how can i run the bot until it says "Wait until the game is load, try number:[2]" I need help with this.

----------


## cheater123

why not include working PNG files in the download?

----------


## gongko

how safe is it to run 16 hours?

----------


## branon

Is there any chance of just uploading the script and not an exe? I have a left handed mouse from razor that switches the default mouse buttons (so right click is left click and vice versa, even if I change it in windows settings some applications automatically take it from the mouse for some reason) so it won't function at all for me, as every left click needs to be a right click and every right click needs to be a left click.

----------


## t3c1992

Thanks alot for the time put into the bot!

----------


## t3c1992

> Wont happen and you can go back thru the thread to find out why. I posted the reason and Im not retyping it out. There is no way to make it work for every single scenario possible without weeks of work, not worth it, when people can clear all the quests in an hour or two. Stop being lazy.


Ummm, I'm not lazy. I don't have much time to because of my new job. I played hard core before but I died and switch to soft, so I don't have any soft core quest. Don't be a dick please.

----------


## aakkosett

*Virus total scan*
SHA256: 1a0c81da99065f032a2f0dd46ff0232b7f69155fd40aa83860fb5d51d9e1c905
File name: speedlessbot v1.3.rar
Detection ratio: 5 / 52
Analysis date: 2014-05-03 09:34:18 UTC

----------


## t3c1992

Also, I get stuck on going to the larder yellow door. The bot clicks the bottom right corner and he just walks to it.

----------


## mozzo999

got a problem here.
when my bot teleport to Keep of Depths Level3, it opens up chat input and closes few times
and sometimes it fails to close and leave chat input open which make my bot unable to use skills.

tried to disable enter key by windows but still it open chat input . 
resolution and key bindings(shift space etc..) are ok.dunno why this is happening to me. 
everything else is working fine.

edit:using 32bit os version

----------


## Peety

I got a problem aswell.
When I start the bot, if I'm in the main menu, the cursor will not make it to click Start game, it stops before it and nothing happens. When I'm in the game and start the bot, also nothing happens, just a chat input for 1 sec, like I've pressed "enter". Any solutions for this?

----------


## richardptt

> Hi I'm a barb, sometimes it does attack but sometimes like when my call of the ancients "pets" are attackign the ghom my guy just Hammer of the Ancients the floor (not ghom itself) and this affects the kill time, when everything goes smoothly (my guy is hitting ghom) he dies in 5-10 seconds, but when its not it can take up to 20 seconds (basically pet doing the damage, pet dies, then ghom comes to my main and my main hits him).


Was this a question( to get it working) or afirmation (like this is going the way it should ?





> hey so like the cursor is on Ghom, but my guy is just HotA-ing like near the entrance and ghom is attacking the pets, like my guy doesn't follow to Ghom to attack, why is this? but when Ghom is attacking my guy then it does hit him.

----------


## richardptt

> You have got to fix it to where you don't need all the quest.


i will, its easy  :Big Grin:

----------


## richardptt

> hi richardptt and everyone else in the forum , THANKS for the great BOT ! 
> 
> i am using a barbarian and sometimes he will fail to kill , the reason why is because my COTA is at the front and blocking the ghom ,hence my barbarian is HOTA-ing the floor without hitting him , can u kindly adjust the timer so that we are locked into position before calling the ancients?
> 
> secondly....after reading through and through the entire guide , i still cant seem to find where to adjust the timer needed to kill the boss? i wanted to kill the boss on t6 but i do not have enough time by default
> 
> once again , thanks for the great bot u have there. appreciated it


THE TIMER that u say i need to adjust , its you WHO need to adjust 
timeyouneedtogettobossorposition=1100, And also barbarain moves AFTER the call of ancients and NOT before

to fight longer
[barbspec]
buttonleftrightimesbarb=17
rightclicktimerbarb=800--------- the lower u add here (between)450-2000, the more u need to at at buttonleftrightimesbarb=17 if u had 1000(1xsec then 1x17 =17 seconds) hope u learn ed what u had to learn
activate2ndbuild=1
activate2ndbuildholdtime=5000

----------


## richardptt

btw i spent the free fime i have reading and helping ppl to make it work, and it seems that easy things, are hard, i cant do that much, i am solo ( also a few supporters, thanks alot), but some of you download and learn how to make it work perfectly and dont give a sh i t on help others, and still cant wait for the next release or next features, so updares and new version will come later, because i need to support them or check if bug from the bot 70% of time its not a bug but yes bad timers ! if this keep on i will stop supporting and updating the bot!

----------


## richardptt

> *Virus total scan*
> SHA256: 1a0c81da99065f032a2f0dd46ff0232b7f69155fd40aa83860fb5d51d9e1c905
> File name: speedlessbot v1.3.rar
> Detection ratio: 5 / 52
> Analysis date: 2014-05-03 09:34:18 UTC


gonna scan my pc

gonna reinstall window!
cya in 1 or 2 days

----------


## gauzor

Hey first thanks for the bot !

But i have a slight problem with it : It fails when it has to launch the quest.
If at that moment I launch it manually, the bot will do his job and kill Ghom just fine. But it always seems to fail to launch the quest on its own.

The png files seem fine to me so i don't really understand what's wrong.
Help ?  :Big Grin: 



EDIT : Oh and just noticed that if i don't click start manually, the bot will wait around 50 sec and then a weird noise will occur and the bot will restart and select the quest again. It keeps refusing to click though...

----------


## l0lder

Those who have problems with the quest selection ... Which soft do you use to create .png?

----------


## gauzor

I used Paint

----------


## Robman

download links empty?

----------


## Panpadillo

When i click download links im getting an empty dropbox page "This folder is empty".

Anyone else having same thing?

what am i supposed to do

----------


## aakkosett

> *Virus total scan*
> SHA256: 1a0c81da99065f032a2f0dd46ff0232b7f69155fd40aa83860fb5d51d9e1c905
> File name: speedlessbot v1.3.rar
> Detection ratio: 5 / 52
> Analysis date: 2014-05-03 09:34:18 UTC





> gonna scan my pc
> 
> gonna reinstall window!
> cya in 1 or 2 days





> When i click download links im getting an empty dropbox page "This folder is empty".
> 
> Anyone else having same thing?
> 
> what am i supposed to do


Just wait, he propably will upload clean versions later.

----------


## gauzor

Hi again guys !

So I've tried and make several adjustments to the .png files in order to fix my problem (The bot works perfectly if i launch the quest manually, but it can't launch it on its own).
Anyway, no matter what I change on the .png's, the bot won't launch the quest !

So I'm guessing the problem is somewhere else. (Not on the .png files that is).

Any clue guys ?

Cheers !

----------


## Cloud Barf

Whats your config for WD?

----------


## gauzor

I'm not sure i get the question, nor if you're even talking to me.

I run it as wizard anyway, not witch doc'.

----------


## nordrassil11

Just killed ghom 983 times while I was sleeping, thanks man!

----------


## gauzor

Someone kind enough to provide me infos ?

To sum up my situation : The bot runs perfectly IF i launch the quest manually. The bot itself gets stuck on launching the quest if I don't do it.
I tried to fix the png files but nothing seems to work.

Ideas ? Working png's ?

Cheers guys !

----------


## burntangel

Gauzor, I originally had this problem until I realized I was using the screenshot from the Blizzard folder, not just the print screen / paste feature. Once I did that instead of opening up the existing file in the blizzard folder, all worked well. Good luck!

----------


## burntangel

I'm having an issue with my Demon Hunter, he kills Ghom with ease on T6, but because of the setup of the kill with this bot, I can only get him accurately on T3. Every 20-30 runs he will die, just because he either stands in the wrong spot or the shots are missing. Any idea? Already set the DH things up, 2300 @25% run speed, DHposition1, etc. Is there anyway the kill method can be adjusted? Or as an alternative, is there a way to make the bot continue on if he doesn't get the kill and the bot exits the game? He gets stuck because the wrong quest is highlighted if the kill doesn't happen. 

Any help is appreciated! And thanks a ton richard for a great bot overall! +1

----------


## gauzor

Ok, thanks for those, but could you elaborate a little bit please ? (english is not my native language and I'm not sure i get what you're saying)

So here is what I do to get the screenshots : As instructed in this topic by Richard, i run the bot and wait for it to scroll up and down for both the ghomquest and ghomquestdark. Then i press "printscreen". Then i go pick up the screenshots in a folder located like that : " C:\Users\MyPC\Documents\Diablo III\Screenshots "

Is that what you refered to as "blizzard folder" ?

Thanks for the previous answer btw mate !


EDIT : And what exactly do you qualify as "print screen / paste feature" ? I run Windows 7, and whenever i wanna take a screenshot i just press the print screen button.

----------


## Botoff

> Ok, thanks for those, but could you elaborate a little bit please ? (english is not my native language and I'm not sure i get what you're saying)
> 
> So here is what I do to get the screenshots : As instructed in this topic by Richard, i run the bot and wait for it to scroll up and down for both the ghomquest and ghomquestdark. Then i press "printscreen". Then i go pick up the screenshots in a folder located like that : " C:\Users\MyPC\Documents\Diablo III\Screenshots "
> 
> Is that what you refered to as "blizzard folder" ?
> 
> Thanks for the previous answer btw mate !
> 
> 
> EDIT : And what exactly do you qualify as "print screen / paste feature" ? I run Windows 7, and whenever i wanna take a screenshot i just press the print screen button.


After you hit print screen, open up paint. And ctrl-v or paste into the paint program. This is going to paste the screenshot you just took. It will be the same as the screenshot that goes to the diablo folder but the image isn't compressed so that means the bot will recognize it. The images in the diablo folder are jpgs. When you save your image in paint, it should be saving as .png.

----------


## gauzor

Ok, I've done that and I'm 100% sure the images in the "speedlessbot" folder are .png
It still doesn't work though !  :Frown:

----------


## Botoff

Knowing now that you DO NOT use the screenshots from the diablo folder, follow the directions included with the bot. And it will work. When creating the ghomquest.png make sure your letting the bot scroll to the quest. And that you're not doing it manually. This is the problem I ran into.

----------


## Dyz

> This is not working for me. When i try to make the PNG files, I get stuck at step two. I cannot run the bot until I have the PNG files how can i run the bot until it says "Wait until the game is load, try number:[2]" I need help with this.


Just take two random .png files and put them in the folder one named ghomquest and one ghomquestdark (i think thats right) and the bot will run for you to the point you can make the .png's you need. He probably didn't think about it.

----------


## Dyz

> Is there any chance of just uploading the script and not an exe? I have a left handed mouse from razor that switches the default mouse buttons (so right click is left click and vice versa, even if I change it in windows settings some applications automatically take it from the mouse for some reason) so it won't function at all for me, as every left click needs to be a right click and every right click needs to be a left click.


He probably won't, because last time he did that people stole his code and tried to pawn it off as theirs. You can probably blame them for him wanting to keep his hardwork.

----------


## Dyz

> I'm having an issue with my Demon Hunter, he kills Ghom with ease on T6, but because of the setup of the kill with this bot, I can only get him accurately on T3. Every 20-30 runs he will die, just because he either stands in the wrong spot or the shots are missing. Any idea? Already set the DH things up, 2300 @25% run speed, DHposition1, etc. Is there anyway the kill method can be adjusted? Or as an alternative, is there a way to make the bot continue on if he doesn't get the kill and the bot exits the game? He gets stuck because the wrong quest is highlighted if the kill doesn't happen. 
> 
> Any help is appreciated! And thanks a ton richard for a great bot overall! +1


2 of my characters can kill it on T6, but because its a script, they are doing T3. You probably will just have to lower the Torment since its a script and it can not accurately change its "function" since it does not use memory injection to depict certain things happening. Its nearly impossible to change it to meet every level of gear and its also somewhat random which way ghom moves and dumps stuff on you/around the room.

In short, just lower the torment =P

----------


## richardptt

> Just killed ghom 983 times while I was sleeping, thanks man!


u welcome  :Big Grin:  that what i am talking about !!!

----------


## richardptt

[QUOTE=gauzor;3041587]Someone kind enough to provide me infos ?

To sum up my situation : The bot runs perfectly IF i launch the quest manually. The bot itself gets stuck on launching the quest if I don't do it.
I tried to fix the png files but nothing seems to work.

Ideas ? Working png's ?



> Gauzor, I originally had this problem until I realized I was using the screenshot from the Blizzard folder, not just the print screen / paste feature. Once I did that instead of opening up the existing file in the blizzard folder, all worked well. Good luck!


GUYS PLEASE READ pictures 1.... 2 .....100 times ,,..... i told you to press printscreen and then go paint and paste it there 
I DIDNT said to GO screen folder at documents DID i ? plz say did i write that on tutorial ?! if u dont know about " images" CAMERAS , the Type of image that K E E P the ORiginal QUALITY, COLOR, ID COLOR, OR 100% the same as in diablo while play , is P N G Type, unless u used dropbox saved pictures that are png , u cant use JPG type from blizzard folder , BECAUSE jpg REDuces quality of image then its similiar NOT the Same color and quality!

----------


## richardptt

> I'm having an issue with my Demon Hunter, he kills Ghom with ease on T6, but because of the setup of the kill with this bot, I can only get him accurately on T3. Every 20-30 runs he will die, just because he either stands in the wrong spot or the shots are missing. Any idea? Already set the DH things up, 2300 @25% run speed, DHposition1, etc. Is there anyway the kill method can be adjusted? Or as an alternative, is there a way to make the bot continue on if he doesn't get the kill and the bot exits the game? He gets stuck because the wrong quest is highlighted if the kill doesn't happen. 
> 
> Any help is appreciated! And thanks a ton richard for a great bot overall! +1


if he misses , then 2 possibles errors ,1 wrong position, u need to add more time to waituntillgetinbosspossition to like 2900 , or u dont have boss's health bar activated!

----------


## darkkchild2

Hi there, I am not english as first language (french is) and i'm having a bit of a hard time figuring out the HOW to make my own png, Would it be possible to make a video tutorial ? 
Actually this is the piece i don't get ::"" select kill ghom quest and join a game with bot not running and then teleport to previous romm to get check point teleport and then log out""
Teleport to previous room ?? what do you mean by that ? and why send the png ??? why not give a proper tutorial on how to do them ??
Anyway GOOD JOB for the bot. a friend is using it successfully but atm, I can't !

----------


## richardptt

> Hi there, I am not english as first language (french is) and i'm having a bit of a hard time figuring out the HOW to make my own png, Would it be possible to make a video tutorial ? 
> Actually this is the piece i don't get ::"" select kill ghom quest and join a game with bot not running and then teleport to previous romm to get check point teleport and then log out""
> Teleport to previous room ?? what do you mean by that ? and why send the png ??? why not give a proper tutorial on how to do them ??
> Anyway GOOD JOB for the bot. a friend is using it successfully but atm, I can't !


because i dont have time :/
what ur resolution ? can u send me a picture that u try to make png files from ? can u send it the me b4 u cut them, and i did gave u a proper tutorial

----------


## darkkchild2

Yeah maybe it is My own understanding that is wrong i just don't get where is the chekpoint when you say ""select kill ghom quest and join a game with bot not running and then teleport to previous romm to get check point teleport and then log out"" once i figure that out i will be able to make the pngs.

----------


## richardptt

> Yeah maybe it is My own understanding that is wrong i just don't get where is the chekpoint when you say ""select kill ghom quest and join a game with bot not running and then teleport to previous romm to get check point teleport and then log out"" once i figure that out i will be able to make the pngs.


are u using the pad note file ? for tutorial ?
that like out date do u use 1.2 ? at 1.3 there is a getter guide but i removed i will post guide at dropx box go first page and go dropx link
or go here https://www.dropbox.com/sh/vv88cnxwprzt9jq/qFUwjQkZq4

----------


## darkkchild2

Yeah thanks i will try that out !!!!

----------


## interactivebiostud

Is it just me or do the download links all lead to an empty dropbox (except for the png tutorial)?

----------


## richardptt

> Is it just me or do the download links all lead to an empty dropbox (except for the png tutorial)?


i removed and i will add it tomorrow

----------


## Zxyxz

Heys, sorry for the 'noob'ish question, but what do you adjust to increase or decrease the timer to kill Ghom? I've been trying to change a few settings in what I think would decrease the timer, but nothing seems to be working. I've read the past posts in this thread, but can't find how to change it.

----------


## darkkchild2

Thanks for the new Tutorial i managed to make the bot Work like a Charm know i am wondering HOW can i make the Left click skill and the "4" skill to be cast in reverted order. I can'T swithc only the skill the skill on "4" CAN'T be placed in the left click spot.

----------


## omniflare

I'm having a problem, my bot doesn't scroll down enough to start the quest

everything works fine when I scroll down manually

----------


## monsterbieber

How long you guys running it ? Kinda afraid im running it for too long. I did read all of the topic and saw people saying they use it between 6 and 12 hours a day and no one got banned.

just wanna know if everyone is using that rate

----------


## Zxyxz

> I'm having a problem, my bot doesn't scroll down enough to start the quest
> 
> everything works fine when I scroll down manually



You need to have every single quest unlocked in Campaign mode from beginning to the end.

----------


## omniflare

nvm... figured out that the barb i was playing on didn't have act 5 done yet

is it possible to use Overpower, Warcry, battlerage... instead of Earthquake, because that ability is slowing down my kill time by 3-4 seconds
all damage is done with just Hota, so it just needs buffs

Thanks for the great bot

----------


## Werks

> I'm having an issue with my Demon Hunter, he kills Ghom with ease on T6, but because of the setup of the kill with this bot, I can only get him accurately on T3. Every 20-30 runs he will die, just because he either stands in the wrong spot or the shots are missing. Any idea? Already set the DH things up, 2300 @25% run speed, DHposition1, etc. Is there anyway the kill method can be adjusted? Or as an alternative, is there a way to make the bot continue on if he doesn't get the kill and the bot exits the game? He gets stuck because the wrong quest is highlighted if the kill doesn't happen. 
> 
> Any help is appreciated! And thanks a ton richard for a great bot overall! +1





> 2 of my characters can kill it on T6, but because its a script, they are doing T3. You probably will just have to lower the Torment since its a script and it can not accurately change its "function" since it does not use memory injection to depict certain things happening. Its nearly impossible to change it to meet every level of gear and its also somewhat random which way ghom moves and dumps stuff on you/around the room.
> 
> In short, just lower the torment =P


Sounds about right. I agree with Dyz answer completely. My DH can do T6 quite easy manually as well but with a script, good luck not going to happen. I heavily modified an older version of this bot to get it to do T4 but it wasn't very time efficient. I was the one who requested he add a function that repeats buttons 1-4 so that we'd use our cooldowns a 2nd time in hopes to be able to clear 4-6. But I think the main problem is the targeting system and just the randomness of how Ghom chooses to move from game to game. I've been running Mara's Amulet to deal with the poison damage so I wont die.

----------


## emotion16

Anyone mind giving me a hand with this? I run the bot but it doesn't even start the game. "Play button | N O T | found..."  :Frown:

----------


## Zxyxz

> Anyone mind giving me a hand with this? I run the bot but it doesn't even start the game. "Play button | N O T | found..."


Did you follow the instructions? Is your game whatever resolution he stated in the beginning and do you have every quest unlocked in all Acts?

----------


## schlipperknoten

No bot in dropbox!!!!!! Just some tutoreial to make png´s...

----------


## Botoff

Ran the bot before I went to work. 12 hour shift. Just came home to 21 legs and 3 set pieces. Richard, from the bottom of my heart, THANK YOU!


##############################################
### ###
###------------ SUMARY -----------------###
### ###
### Total Runs - 715 ###
### Total Success » Legendaries » - 0 of 202 ###
### Total Success » Sets » - 0 of 3 ###
### Total Success Rares - 0 ###
### Total Success Magics - 0 ###
### Total Success Gems - 0 ###
### ###
###---------- Stashing -----------------###
### ###
### Total Stash times - 0 ###
### Total Stash set - 0 ###
### Total Stash leg - 0 ###
### ###
### ###
###------------ !!Timer!! -----------------###
### ###
### Total time bot worked: 748 Minutes, And killed Ghom [659] Times of All [715] Runs
### Average Run time : 62.9355742296919 Seconds ###
### ###
###------------ ERRORS -----------------###
### ###
### Total Error Nº 1, Times Failed: [ 33 ] This Error Happens when did not Loading the game
### Total Error Nº 2, Times Failed: [ 19 ] This Error Happens when the bot didnt kill boss! Choose a easier torment or add more time to the fight
### Total Error Nº 3, Times Failed: [ 0 ] This Error Happens When it Fails to Enter Portal
### Total Error Nº 4, Times Failed: [ 0 ] This Error Happens When lagged and was in game and looking for Resume button
### Total Error Nº 5, Times Failed: [ 4 ] This Error Happens When pressing M failed or clicking to teleport failed
### ###
###------------- Class -----------------###
### ###
### Runned The Bot As a BARBARIAN ###
### ###
##############################################

----------


## Orangebuddy

Just a minor thing, I do this on my monk and I have mara's kaleidoscope(poison dmg heals me), so I can farm it on T6 with ease but the thing is the bot only uses epiphany once which makes it go a lot slower for longer fights. So was just wondering if it was possible to adjust the bot to make him use epiphany whenever it's off CD. But really awesome bot, thanks!

----------


## richardptt

i need a pause, in 2 days i will ADD EVERY its need to add!

----------


## optovisc

Is there something wrong with v1.3? My Witch Doctor doesn't seem to be using Piranha anymore...?

----------


## cheater123

From all the Ghom Bots here I like this the best.
But I wish it had auto login in times of dc  :Wink:

----------


## burntangel

I think making a way for it to continue on death would be good, having to drop it down to T2 while on most other Ghom bots my toon can easily kill on T6 is a shame. It messes up the quest identification if you exit the game without a kill, and I think it should find a way to continue in these cases and I would have no other complaints.

----------


## EverRage

> No bot in dropbox!!!!!! Just some tutoreial to make png´s...


That's all I see too

----------


## emotion16

> Did you follow the instructions? Is your game whatever resolution he stated in the beginning and do you have every quest unlocked in all Acts?


Yeah I did, the mouse just moves to the left and keeps pressing enter.

----------


## Excidium

Yea i cant download it either, only get the tutorial.

----------


## UberGamers

anyone can upload the bot?

----------


## burntangel

> Sounds about right. I agree with Dyz answer completely. My DH can do T6 quite easy manually as well but with a script, good luck not going to happen. I heavily modified an older version of this bot to get it to do T4 but it wasn't very time efficient. I was the one who requested he add a function that repeats buttons 1-4 so that we'd use our cooldowns a 2nd time in hopes to be able to clear 4-6. But I think the main problem is the targeting system and just the randomness of how Ghom chooses to move from game to game. I've been running Mara's Amulet to deal with the poison damage so I wont die.


With the other 'Alpha Ghombot' in the forums, I can clear it on T5 easily and T6 the majority of the time without dying (every time if I take off my MF gear). The only problem with those bots are the movements/quest loading, and it will usually stop somewhere between 5-30 games. This is more efficient if I can toss it down to T2 and run all night, even if I get less legs, I still got legs for sleeping. 

I'm having issues now with poison being already on top of the DH position. I've tinkered with all the variables, and he will always lands in that general area, and probably 1 out of every 30 games poison will be laying there already. Any idea of how to get him to go a little deeper, just below/to the left of the far right pillar? I have a feeling he would always miss the 1st poison then. Suggestions appreciated!

----------


## gongko

quick question, when i see the loot log i see like Total Runs - 34 ###
### Total Success » Legendaries » - 2 of 5 ###
### Total Success » Sets » - 2 of 0 ###
### Total Success Rares - 106 ###
### Total Success Magics - 0 ###
### Total Success Gems - 0 ###
### ###
###---------- Stashing -----------------###
### ###
### Total Stash times - 4 ###
### Total Stash set - 0 ###
### Total Stash leg - 2 

does this mean like he didnt pick up 3 of the leghendaries? or sold it or what?

----------


## richardptt

> With the other 'Alpha Ghombot' in the forums, I can clear it on T5 easily and T6 the majority of the time without dying (every time if I take off my MF gear). The only problem with those bots are the movements/quest loading, and it will usually stop somewhere between 5-30 games. This is more efficient if I can toss it down to T2 and run all night, even if I get less legs, I still got legs for sleeping. 
> 
> I'm having issues now with poison being already on top of the DH position. I've tinkered with all the variables, and he will always lands in that general area, and probably 1 out of every 30 games poison will be laying there already. Any idea of how to get him to go a little deeper, just below/to the left of the far right pillar? I have a feeling he would always miss the 1st poison then. Suggestions appreciated!


u want other position ? i will give u other position

----------


## emotion16

Thanks rich! Helped me figure it out. The problem was it had to be in full screen-windows mode haha!! Awesome guy +rep him!

----------


## richardptt

IN THE nexT hours i will skype call with you screen being shared, to support thooses that need help

----------


## burntangel

> u want other position ? i will give u other position


Richard, here are a few photos that help me explain it, along with explanations: ghombot photos - Imgur

1) The first photo shows the location the DH currently moves to, in the red square. The problem is that depending on where you end up following the cut screens (see the 2nd photo), determines how far forward in the red box you will be. Every 20-30 fights or so, you'll end up in the very front tip (red brush section of the red box). On higher levels, the poison will kill you in the first 5 seconds once the DH gets into position, even with 'timeyouneedtogettobossorposition=2300'. If we can avoid that red section, it should allow us to stay alive for the entire fight on higher difficulties. 

I think there are two options that will fix this. The first, on photo 1), is to make 1 more movement following the first DH location, that moves him just a bit down to the green box. That would prevent that initial poison that originally surrounds Ghom from hitting the character. The second option, which I have had success on other Ghom bots up to T6, is to have a sequence similar to the other characters that moves them straight forward after a short delay (to allow the poison to initially spawn with 'timeneedtowaituntillrdytogoforboss=700'), which stops them somewhere around where my third photo has the red square. The cursor would have to change for this to work, and I'm not sure if that is feasible with the current bot design. 

I hope this helps, at least for the DHs out there. I've yet to have the bot run more than 50-60 times in a row, without having to intervene to get it back on track. 

One other question, what is the possibility of making the bot recognize a character death, and reenter the game on the correct quest based on that? This would solve (IMO) many issues other players face, in the event of the random death every few hundred kills. Hopefully DHs won't be having random deaths following the above fix regarding DH locations. :-)

If you have any questions, or need more information from me, please let me know! Happy to help out as much as possible.

----------


## richardptt

cant u just add me on skype so we can talk ? i am current working on demon hunter fight
kyadwo (portugal )
waiting for anwser or friend add on skype so i can more forward on script

----------


## beTaTH

The bot cannot detect if the boss is dead. It keep attacking until the "Tries 7Fight end when reach 0" 
Is there anyway to reconfig this or my bot doesn't detect the boss hp bar?
Please see the pic at imgur: the simple image sharer

----------


## richardptt

> The bot cannot detect if the boss is dead. It keep attacking until the "Tries 7Fight end when reach 0" 
> Is there anyway to reconfig this or my bot doesn't detect the boss hp bar?
> Please see the pic at imgur: the simple image sharer


buttonleftrightimescrus=10 lower this number, dont low too much , or when it end and boss not dead means that he will log out and not kill or loots for you

----------


## burntangel

Richard - Thanks for taking the time to go over the DH issues, as well as my own, haha. If you need anything else from me, please let me know! Looking forward to what you have coming up.

----------


## cheater123

The Bot is working great, thanks a lot for it  :Smile: 

Only problem I have is d/c. Once this happens the bot is still running and keeps entering a password in login screen over and over again which could become a Problem when it happens while I am asleep.
Maybe add a safety web for this?

----------


## richardptt

> The Bot is working great, thanks a lot for it 
> 
> Only problem I have is d/c. Once this happens the bot is still running and keeps entering a password in login screen over and over again which could become a Problem when it happens while I am asleep.
> Maybe add a safety web for this?


safetyweb ?
i will add a reconnect function

----------


## scrx

banwave on next tuesday 13th may

----------


## richardptt

> banwave on next tuesday 13th may


how u know that

----------


## cheater123

> safetyweb ?
> i will add a reconnect function


Nice, thanks a lot.

----------


## absolutezewoah

It's been working flawlessly for me for 10+ hours, although I was wondering if others have had any luck getting set items from Ghom.

----------


## qoodoo

> how u know that


He doesn't know jack lol.

----------


## aakkosett

*Virus total scan*
SHA256: 1a0c81da99065f032a2f0dd46ff0232b7f69155fd40aa83860fb5d51d9e1c905
File name: speedlessbot v1.3.rar
Detection ratio: 5 / 51
Analysis date: 2014-05-05 21:08:59 UTC



```
Jiangmin 	Trojan/Agent.kfiu 	20140505
Qihoo-360 	HEUR/Malware.QVM10.Gen 	20140505
Symantec 	WS.Reputation.1 	20140505
TrendMicro-HouseCall 	TROJ_GEN.F47V0502 	20140505
Zillya 	Trojan.Blocker.Win32.14201 	20140505
```

----------


## pain93

> It's been working flawlessly for me for 10+ hours, although I was wondering if others have had any luck getting set items from Ghom.


With my Dh i got marauder's pant and boots, some blackthorne piece, so yes u cann get set items, i just put Magic find in helm

Thankyou so much for this richard, work very well.

----------


## zabilac

It would be amazing if you could release the source on this, that way we can make our own tweaks to the code

----------


## Woink

Loving the bot, having one problem tho.

[2014-05-06 00:19:02] Error Nº 1: [ 70 ] This Error Happens when did not Loading the game
[2014-05-06 00:19:02] Joining Game [112]
[2014-05-06 00:19:41] Error Nº 1: [ 71 ] This Error Happens when did not Loading the game
[2014-05-06 00:19:42] Joining Game [113]
[2014-05-06 00:20:21] Error Nº 1: [ 72 ] This Error Happens when did not Loading the game
[2014-05-06 00:20:22] Joining Game [114]
[2014-05-06 00:21:01] Error Nº 1: [ 73 ] This Error Happens when did not Loading the game
[2014-05-06 00:21:02] Joining Game [115]
[2014-05-06 00:21:41] Error Nº 1: [ 74 ] This Error Happens when did not Loading the game
[2014-05-06 00:21:41] Joining Game [116]

Keep getting this every 30-100 games. No point in leaving it over night, which I would love to.
Any ideas on what is happening?

----------


## burntangel

> Loving the bot, having one problem tho.
> 
> [2014-05-06 00:19:02] Error Nº 1: [ 70 ] This Error Happens when did not Loading the game
> [2014-05-06 00:19:02] Joining Game [112]
> [2014-05-06 00:19:41] Error Nº 1: [ 71 ] This Error Happens when did not Loading the game
> [2014-05-06 00:19:42] Joining Game [113]
> [2014-05-06 00:20:21] Error Nº 1: [ 72 ] This Error Happens when did not Loading the game
> [2014-05-06 00:20:22] Joining Game [114]
> [2014-05-06 00:21:01] Error Nº 1: [ 73 ] This Error Happens when did not Loading the game
> ...


It may be the png files not working correctly? If for some reason you die or don't get the proper checkpoint by zoning back to town, it may be that you aren't finding the 'Ghomquest.png' file because it was made incorrectly. I would suggest going very detailed over the tutorial for the png, and give that another shot. If you have the dark file working but not the other, the bot will eventually get stuck if you fail to make a kill for whatever reason. I was having that same problem before. What is up on your screen whenever you end up with these errors? Where does it freeze at?

----------


## Woink

> It may be the png files not working correctly? If for some reason you die or don't get the proper checkpoint by zoning back to town, it may be that you aren't finding the 'Ghomquest.png' file because it was made incorrectly. I would suggest going very detailed over the tutorial for the png, and give that another shot. If you have the dark file working but not the other, the bot will eventually get stuck if you fail to make a kill for whatever reason. I was having that same problem before. What is up on your screen whenever you end up with these errors? Where does it freeze at?


I'll try remaking the .pngs ones I get home, thanks for the advice.

I doubt I'm failing kills, and dying is close to impossible. Pretty sure it gets stuck at the picking quest/joining game part so yeah it might actually be the .pngs.

----------


## ayoungman

> It may be the png files not working correctly? If for some reason you die or don't get the proper checkpoint by zoning back to town, it may be that you aren't finding the 'Ghomquest.png' file because it was made incorrectly. I would suggest going very detailed over the tutorial for the png, and give that another shot. If you have the dark file working but not the other, the bot will eventually get stuck if you fail to make a kill for whatever reason. I was having that same problem before. What is up on your screen whenever you end up with these errors? Where does it freeze at?


This error usually happens for me because the bot gets stuck on the door right before Ghom. I had a few nights of this happening so I increased the timers for the variables involving the door. It went pretty swell after that, but it seems that the bot got stuck at the door again last night so I'm not too sure what's happening.

----------


## Woink

Tried remaking the .pngs, did EXACTLY what the tutorial did. Now it wont even pick the quest ones :<

----------


## nordrassil11

The bot is just refusing to find the quest for my wizard, while it works perfectly for both my barb and crusader.

To elaborate: 

I took advantage of that whole leveling exploit a few weeks ago with the quest "kazra den" or whatever it was, and leveled up all the other classes to 70, Barbarian was the only one who I leveled properly by doing quests etc. I had a friend give me all the quests on the Crusader so that I could start botting with crusader as well, and it works perfectly with him. Basically all the quests are orange, except the one where you kill ghom, which is red since I finished that quest manually.
I then granted all quests to my wizard the same way i did with the crusader, and it just can't seem to find the Ghom quest when it scrolls on the quest screen. I have all the quests in orange, the ghom quest is red, and it can't find it on my wizard, while it workds on my crusader. Any suggestions why that is? Are there certain quests that need to be red as indicators for the bot other than the kill ghom quest? I've tried comparing the quests between my crusader and the wizard, but I don't see any differences in the quest screen.

----------


## MesterMide

> The bot is just refusing to find the quest for my wizard, while it works perfectly for both my barb and crusader.
> 
> To elaborate: 
> 
> I took advantage of that whole leveling exploit a few weeks ago with the quest "kazra den" or whatever it was, and leveled up all the other classes to 70, Barbarian was the only one who I leveled properly by doing quests etc. I had a friend give me all the quests on the Crusader so that I could start botting with crusader as well, and it works perfectly with him. Basically all the quests are orange, except the one where you kill ghom, which is red since I finished that quest manually.
> I then granted all quests to my wizard the same way i did with the crusader, and it just can't seem to find the Ghom quest when it scrolls on the quest screen. I have all the quests in orange, the ghom quest is red, and it can't find it on my wizard, while it workds on my crusader. Any suggestions why that is? Are there certain quests that need to be red as indicators for the bot other than the kill ghom quest? I've tried comparing the quests between my crusader and the wizard, but I don't see any differences in the quest screen.


Have you tried to manually choose the 'kill ghom' quest and then just kill it and leave the game after, and then try activating the bot again ?

----------


## nordrassil11

> Have you tried to manually choose the 'kill ghom' quest and then just kill it and leave the game after, and then try activating the bot again ?


Indeed I have ^^

----------


## sp3cialk29

My monk keeps having an issue getting into the ghom's chamber. It is like it doesn't recognize the click on the portal. I do have 21% movement speed, could this be messing it up? Any thoughts?

----------


## womd

> My monk keeps having an issue getting into the ghom's chamber. It is like it doesn't recognize the click on the portal. I do have 21% movement speed, could this be messing it up? Any thoughts?


 have you tried increasing some of the timers? sounds like the "timecharacterneedstobeabletomoveafterteleport" or "Timethattakestogetclosetoyellowdoor" and your slower speed

----------


## burntangel

Overall, the bot is running much smoother now. I have noticed that about 1/10 legendary items get left behind. Can't figure out why, tried increasing attack timers, but no luck. Whenever he does forget the legs, the screen shot almost always shows him exiting the game without using the portal, as I have selected in the config, with a legendary lying in plane site in the middle of the room. I assumed this was that maybe Ghom wasn't dead by the end of my attack sequence, but I increased that by 2 seconds (so 4 seconds of attacking after Ghom dies 99% of the time), and he still sometimes skips the loot scan and exits by escape/leave game. Any ideas?

----------


## MesterMide

> Indeed I have ^^


I got no clue then, mine rarely fails and if then it only fails a few times where it doesnt restart the quest proberly  :Smile: 

Maybe try to start at the quest previous to 'kill ghom' and then manually proceed from there? Might aswell try something while waiting for the clever people, right ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Samavayo

so im running this bot straight since release...

with dh and barb, full marauder, full nat and full EQ set, a thunderfury, almost perfect andariels for every class, this bot is ****ing awesome man! :3

----------


## burntangel

Samavayo, what torment do you run the DH on? Do you have issues dying from the poison every so many runs, because of the varying forward location? Have you found a solution to solve it, aside from getting a Kaleidoscope? Hoping for some fellow DH advice until the next release comes out.

----------


## Samavayo

> Samavayo, what torment do you run the DH on? Do you have issues dying from the poison every so many runs, because of the varying forward location? Have you found a solution to solve it, aside from getting a Kaleidoscope? Hoping for some fellow DH advice until the next release comes out.


Hey mate

My dh can only run t4 in about 57sec average, on higher torments im dying in the poison cloud (2.7m elite dps dh / 5m toughness) however my barb runs t6 in about 80sec without dying

----------


## Woink

Anyone willing to help a fellow botter out? Would love to get my bot up and running smoothly aswell :<

----------


## cheater123

> Anyone willing to help a fellow botter out? Would love to get my bot up and running smoothly aswell :<





> Tried remaking the .pngs, did EXACTLY what the tutorial did. Now it wont even pick the quest ones :<


It worked for me when i made the PNGs huge now it covers the entire text. Also i needed to complete Act 5 to make it work with my DH.

----------


## schlipperknoten

im running. t3 with. fire. mage. if. any1 needs. skills. let. me. know 

btw. is it possible. to implement some variation in timer and clicking. coordinates so. that. we. wont. get banned that easily ?

----------


## Woink

> It worked for me when i made the PNGs huge now it covers the entire text. Also i needed to complete Act 5 to make it work with my DH.


Ok I will try that. I have completed the game, should I complete it again?  :Embarrassment: 

Edit: Did not work very well, my first pngs are working perfectly for about 30-40 games then the bot just stops picking the quest and I get this error

[2014-05-07 12:25:54] Joining Game [39]
[2014-05-07 12:26:33] Error Nº 1: [ 1 ] This Error Happens when did not Loading the game

----------


## burgaud

Im using version 1.3:

I am using DH @ T1

I could not get it to select the Quest in spite of the correct procedure I did creating the png files. I simply could not get it to work. Problem with ImageSearch.dll?
Screenshot always saves image as JPGs. I would open the JPG, copy the segment, then create a new PNG file, paste, save as ghomquest.png;
Same procedure with ghomquestdark.png.

Can the script simply scroll the quest list, then click on the Ghom quest (assuming it is there) without having to imagesearch for the "D K" pattern?

----------


## ownedssanto

[2014-05-07 21:03:00] Joining Game [1]
[2014-05-07 21:03:41] Error Nº 1: [ 1 ] This Error Happens when did not Loading the game
[2014-05-07 21:03:41] Joining Game [2]
[2014-05-07 21:03:48] Exiting...


##############################################
### ###
###------------ SUMARY -----------------###
### ###
### Total Runs - 2 ###
### Total Success ≫ Legendaries ≫ - 0 of 0 ###
### Total Success ≫ Sets ≫ - 0 of 0 ###
### Total Success Rares - 0 ###
### Total Success Magics - 0 ###
### Total Success Gems - 0 ###
### ###
###---------- Stashing -----------------###
### ###
### Total Stash times - 0 ###
### Total Stash set - 0 ###
### Total Stash leg - 0 ###
### ###
### ###
###------------ !!Timer!! -----------------###
### ###
### Total time bot worked: 0 Minutes, And killed Ghom [0] Times of All [2] Runs
### Average Run time : 0 Seconds ###
### ###
###------------ ERRORS -----------------###
### ###
### Total Error Nº 1, Times Failed: [ 1 ] This Error Happens when did not Loading the game
### Total Error Nº 2, Times Failed: [ 0 ] This Error Happens when the bot didnt kill boss! Choose a easier torment or add more time to the fight
### Total Error Nº 3, Times Failed: [ 0 ] This Error Happens When it Fails to Enter Portal
### Total Error Nº 4, Times Failed: [ 0 ] This Error Happens When lagged and was in game and looking for Resume button
### Total Error Nº 5, Times Failed: [ 0 ] This Error Happens When pressing M failed or clicking to teleport failed
### ###
###------------- Class -----------------###
### ###
### Runned The Bot As a WIZARD ###
### ###
##############################################

----------


## Botoff

> Im using version 1.3:
> 
> I am using DH @ T1
> 
> I could not get it to select the Quest in spite of the correct procedure I did creating the png files. I simply could not get it to work. Problem with ImageSearch.dll?
> Screenshot always saves image as JPGs. I would open the JPG, copy the segment, then create a new PNG file, paste, save as ghomquest.png;
> Same procedure with ghomquestdark.png.
> 
> Can the script simply scroll the quest list, then click on the Ghom quest (assuming it is there) without having to imagesearch for the "D K" pattern?


If you follow the tutorial or read previous posts you'll see that you can not use jpgs even when converted to png. Do not use screenshots from your diablo folder. You need to print screen and then paste it in paint. That will give you an uncompressed image that will work. Make sure your letting the bot scroll to the quest before taking your screenshot.

----------


## burgaud

> Do not use screenshots from your diablo folder.


This made it clear. And yes, it is working like clockwork now!
Thanks for the simple instruction. That should be included in the PNG tutorial.

----------


## burgaud

please delete
solution found to problem
.
.

----------


## Samavayo

> I am experiencing this as well. No solution yet?
> Because of this, I have to swap some skills: Entangle to Hungering, and therefore, Cull of the Weak to Steady Shot. 
> Ghom usually dies before counter goes down to 12; but if this problem occurs, he dies by 5 or even 3.
> 
> Sadly, with this problem, I am only doing T2 as instead of T3 to be safe. And yet even with just T2, I nearly died if not for my Beckin Sail cloak that gives me a few sec of smoke screen when HP drop below 25%.


solution:

edit line

[settings]
timeyouneedtogettobossorposition=

set it to 2300 and it will work properly (timeyouneedtogettobossorposition=2300)

----------


## SnowChild

guys if you want to run your bot even when getting d/cs I made a bot myself that helps for that: (until richardptt implements it in his own bot)

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/diab...bot-64bit.html (D3 reconnect bot (64bit))

----------


## burgaud

> Right bot is running pretty flawlessly, have encountered a problem though when game loading fails, the bot gets stuck in a loop. It opens quests scrolls to correct location but because the quest is already open with the breached keep highlighted it is unable to find it and cant start the game. it waits, escapes to main menu then does it again.
> 
> End up with this
> 
> 
> 
> I think this could be fixed by adding in an additional search before to current ones to see if the quest is already open. 
> 
> Attachment 17931
> ...


I am getting this error as well.
Any solution already?

----------


## burgaud

please delete

----------


## hjcn

I am using a Crusader with Demon Hunter settings and the bot works well up to the end of combat.

After it goes through the combat cycles, it log out of the game without teleporting (Ghom is dead, the crusader is standing on top of loot)

In the config I set it to loot legs, sets, yellows, salvage, teleport before logging out. But no matter what I change, it won't pick up any loot after Ghom is dead. It just logs out.

In the error log, it never registers that Ghom dies. (0/3)

##############################################
### ###
###------------ SUMARY -----------------###
### ###
### Total Runs - 3 ###
### Total Success » Legendaries » - 0 of 0 ###
### Total Success » Sets » - 0 of 0 ###
### Total Success Rares - 0 ###
### Total Success Magics - 0 ###
### Total Success Gems - 0 ###
### ###
###---------- Stashing -----------------###
### ###
### Total Stash times - 0 ###
### Total Stash set - 0 ###
### Total Stash leg - 0 ###
### ###
### ###
###------------ !!Timer!! -----------------###
### ###
### Total time bot worked: 04 Minutes, And killed Ghom [0] Times of All [3] Runs
### Average Run time : 125.5 Seconds ###
### ###
###------------ ERRORS -----------------###
### ###
### Total Error Nº 1, Times Failed: [ 0 ] This Error Happens when did not Loading the game
### Total Error Nº 2, Times Failed: [ 2 ] This Error Happens when the bot didnt kill boss! Choose a easier torment or add more time to the fight
### Total Error Nº 3, Times Failed: [ 0 ] This Error Happens When it Fails to Enter Portal
### Total Error Nº 4, Times Failed: [ 0 ] This Error Happens When lagged and was in game and looking for Resume button
### Total Error Nº 5, Times Failed: [ 0 ] This Error Happens When pressing M failed or clicking to teleport failed
### ###
###------------- Class -----------------###
### ###
### Runned The Bot As a DEMON HUNTER ###
###  ###
##############################################

How would I fix this? Thanks!

----------


## burntangel

I had the same problem in the beginning Burgaud, glad you got it working. I think it's confusing because it says run the bot, and you can't run the bot until you have both png files in the folder. Having 2 wrong png files in the beginning would maybe help that process? And then have the tutorial explain how to replace them properly by printscreening when the bot freezes each time, and with your point added, ensuring no one makes the mistake of grabbing the jpgs out of the Diablo folder to create the pngs.

----------


## burgaud

Problems I encounter so far:
#1. Sometimes, after killing ghom and going back to the menu page, the Quest List is not updated and The Breached Keep is highlighted. This prevents bot from continuing because it requires that the next quest be highlighted. A simple fix is to simply "go ahead", or first highlight a later quest (kill azmodan), then immediately scroll back to The Breached Keep which will then be darked.

This particular problem can also occur when joining a game but timed out. In this manner, the quest list is now highlighted to The Breached Keep which therefore prevents bot from continuing further.

Bot is completely stuck and this can last till i reset it. I believe this is a major problem need fixing badly.

#2. perhaps experienced by hjcn, after killing Ghom, bot simply exits the game thinking it did not kill Ghom. I am using DH, and is on the spot designated for DH (right side), and when Ghom is killed, Ghom is near the Left Bottom Post which is about half a screen away yet completely visible from DH. Ghom is too far away for bot to recognize? This has occurred to me 3 times in a row right now. I am still getting the EXP and Gold, but not the loot in this case.

----------


## stolentoys

Hey richardptt 

Just wanted to let you know i had the boss loot a Set piece Helm and i also had another legendary in my inventory when the bot went to stash it stashed the legendary but sold my set helm.

I have a few screenshots if you need to see anything to make adjustments or anything.

----------


## hjcn

@burguad I failed to mention the bot is also standing on top of the loot. I think that is within loot range, but the bot didn't know that it had indeed killed Ghom and logs out instead? Not sure if that has happened to you as well.

----------


## cheatersprosper

Does anyone have any suggestions for settings on VMware so that this won't crash my whole computer by leaving it on overnight? Or is it a Diablo optimization thing?

----------


## Woink

Gaarrhhhh! I really want to get this up and running, I'd love it if someone that knew how these kind of things work would help a fellow man out. Maybe over skype or something. I've tried asking for a solution here in the thread but that did not work out very well so if there's anyone willing to help me please throw me a PM!

Thanks in advance.
Woink

----------


## SnowChild

> Gaarrhhhh! I really want to get this up and running, I'd love it if someone that knew how these kind of things work would help a fellow man out. Maybe over skype or something. I've tried asking for a solution here in the thread but that did not work out very well so if there's anyone willing to help me please throw me a PM!
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> Woink


Is there any way you can describe your problem better? can't you run it at all or does it stop at some point? the more details, the easier it is to help you.

----------


## Woink

> Is there any way you can describe your problem better? can't you run it at all or does it stop at some point? the more details, the easier it is to help you.


Okay here's the best I can do to describe my problem.

I've created my .pngs exactly as the tutorial told me to. I edit the config to fit my needs. I start the bot and it runs like a charm, often for about 30-40 games without any problems other than it stashing off-hands thinking its legendaries, this doesn't bother me to much tho. But then something wierd happends and I have no clue what it is. It just stops picking the quest and giving me that error (At the quest selection menu)

----------


## burntangel

> Okay here's the best I can do to describe my problem.
> 
> I've created my .pngs exactly as the tutorial told me to. I edit the config to fit my needs. I start the bot and it runs like a charm, often for about 30-40 games without any problems other than it stashing off-hands thinking its legendaries, this doesn't bother me to much tho. But then something wierd happends and I have no clue what it is. It just stops picking the quest and giving me that error (At the quest selection menu)


Woink, that explanation is consistent with the Ghomquest.png not being correct. Try setting it to T6, and force yourself to die and see if it ends up at that error right away. If that's the case, then it is definitely that png and you need to screen shot when the error occurs and rebuild from there.

----------


## burgaud

> Okay here's the best I can do to describe my problem.
> 
> I've created my .pngs exactly as the tutorial told me to. I edit the config to fit my needs. I start the bot and it runs like a charm, often for about 30-40 games without any problems other than it stashing off-hands thinking its legendaries, this doesn't bother me to much tho. But then something wierd happends and I have no clue what it is. It just stops picking the quest and giving me that error (At the quest selection menu)


I do not think this is a PNG file error.
To Wit: if it is, then you wont be able to run 30-40 games.

I believe the problem is that, either due to lag, or death, or perhaps a server glitch, when the game goes to "Menu Selection", the quest log ramains that you are still doing "The Breached Keep" quest and thus, the bot does not know how to proceed because it firstly requires that the game is already in the "Tremors in the Stone" quest.

There is no solution to this problem unfortunately. It is hard coded into the bot to first check "The Breached Keep" quest is dark, then and only then will it pick "The Breached Keep" quest from the list and select "Kill Ghom" subquest.

Can you please verify, confirm your case, by taking a screen shot of the Quest List when your error is occuring?

----------


## burgaud

> @burguad I failed to mention the bot is also standing on top of the loot. I think that is within loot range, but the bot didn't know that it had indeed killed Ghom and logs out instead? Not sure if that has happened to you as well.


You are using crusader right?
What skills does it use? Hammers? No DoT?
What is your buttonleftrightimes value?
When Ghom dies, what is the counter left? Make it such that, when Ghom dies, the counter has at least 3 left. Also, check if you follow this instruction:
*Stashing, selling and salvaging.jpg* (sorry, I could not upload the image itself, just check the image inside your ghombot folders)

I have these values which loots just about everything that drops except whites. Do you have it to "1"?
[LootType]
sets=1
Legendary=1
Yellow=1
Blue=1
Gems=1

----------


## burgaud

I tried botting Crusader (to find out hjcn's problem) and here is what I find:

* Law of Valor (for speed and Crit)
* Phalanx Bowmen (for DPS)
* Heaven's Fury (for DPS)
* Bombardment (for DPS)
* Justice Hammer (Main DPS)
* Blessed Hammer (Main DPS)

1. Unlike DH, many of the skills above such s Phalanx and Heaven's Fury have shorter Cooldown so much so these skills are available and the fight is still not done. I checked the config if there are something I could modify to improve, I find none:



> [Crusaderspec]
> buttonleftrightimescrus=30
> rightclicktimercrus=150
> leftclicktimercrus=150


Is it possible that instead of just the above setting, it would be better if we can fully customize the bot with all skills available? ie



> [Crusaderspec]
> FightTimer=30000
> SkillRTimer=250
> SkillLTimer=250
> Skill1Timer=45000 
> Skill2Timer=15000
> Skill3Timer=20000
> Skill4Timer=60000


;all timer in milliseconds
Once Bot is in position, it will immediately spam the skills and each skills have corresponding cooldown such that, once cooldown is up, it will re-spam it again.
Currently, I am seeing it only doing all the skills 1-4 only once.

----------


## hjcn

> You are using crusader right?
> What skills does it use? Hammers? No DoT?
> What is your buttonleftrightimes value?
> When Ghom dies, what is the counter left? Make it such that, when Ghom dies, the counter has at least 3 left. Also, check if you follow this instruction:
> *Stashing, selling and salvaging.jpg* (sorry, I could not upload the image itself, just check the image inside your ghombot folders)
> 
> I have these values which loots just about everything that drops except whites. Do you have it to "1"?
> [LootType]
> sets=1
> ...


I am using a crusader, using hammers, no DoT.
I've also tried it with other spells for Left/right click, with varying kill times. I'm not really having an issue with killing the boss. Moreso what happens after.
Have tried to use both the crusader and the demon hunter settings but it doesn't make a difference.

[DEmonspec]
buttonleftrightimes=58
rightclicktimerdh=300
leftclicktimerdh=150

[Crusaderspec]
buttonleftrightimescrus=10
rightclicktimercrus=1500
leftclicktimercrus=1200

On the demonhunter the counter left is around 5, the crusader I've tested from 3-10. In all cases the boss dies with reasonable time left on the timer.

My settings are the same as in the instructions, but the bot doesn't make it to town after killing, just leaves the game. Loot type settings are identical to yours.

The last thing it does before attempting to leave the game is to toggle item display on ground. Any ideas?
How does the bot determine whether or not Ghom is actually dead at the end of combat and whether to start looting or log out?

----------


## burgaud

I do not have the actual "raw" AU3 files to determine how they check for Boss Health.

Perhaps, the script checks for health boss using Image Comparison; if you will check your ghomBot files, there is a a file called bosshealthbar.png. And if you open it, it is red which looks like the health bar on the game. Not really sure. 

I believe yuo have this problem: pushtoshowitems
I have it OFF, but the game is set to display all loots on the floor. So maybe, that is your situation. You do not have it displaying on the ground and it is not finding them.
OR you have it displayed on the ground, but Bot undisplay it with pushtoshowitems=1.


[Settings]
Statustip=1
teletotownbeforelogingout=1
Printscreen=
loadingtimer=15000
*pushtoshowitems=*
teleporttimer=5600
loggingoff10sectimer=12500
deletelogfilewhenrerunbot=
resumeButtoncolor=0x400900
swaptabifcurrenttabfull=
Doyouhave25percentmovement=
timecharacterneedstobeabletomoveafterteleport=800
Timethattakestogetclosetoyellowdoor=750
timeyouneedtogettobossorposition=2300
timeneedtowaituntillrdytogoforboss=750
keybindforcetomove=v
averageandtotaltimerun=1
checkarmor=1

----------


## zetswei

maybe you can help me? even after doing the pictures multiple times, i end up with it getting stuck in this spot (not quite scrolling down to quests) if I manually enter games it works great though

----------


## burntangel

Zetswei, by the position of your scroll bar n the quest menu, it looks like you're missing some quest. Count through them, 1 by one, to make sure you have all of them. They're listed in the Everything you need to know folder.

It's either that, or you are maybe using the wrong resolution? If those don't fix it, I really am not sure. :\

----------


## BlooDSki

i want to make a leap EQ build for my barb so i can do t5+ on ghom, i have it set to where instead of HOTA it uses leap but the leap doesnt target ghom is there anyway i can make it leap on ghom over and over

----------


## zetswei

> Zetswei, by the position of your scroll bar n the quest menu, it looks like you're missing some quest. Count through them, 1 by one, to make sure you have all of them. They're listed in the Everything you need to know folder.
> 
> It's either that, or you are maybe using the wrong resolution? If those don't fix it, I really am not sure. :\


Well, I'm in 1080 resolution, I'll look at the other stuff. as far as quests, I walked through every quest until a5 because I wanted to get the legendary and got bored. thanks for the swift reply I'll check other things out. just curious if this was a known thing or I missed something huge

/e yea copied all his stuff and still unable to do it stops in same place. I'mthinking maybe i have too many quests?

----------


## branon

> Well, I'm in 1080 resolution, I'll look at the other stuff. as far as quests, I walked through every quest until a5 because I wanted to get the legendary and got bored. thanks for the swift reply I'll check other things out. just curious if this was a known thing or I missed something huge
> 
> /e yea copied all his stuff and still unable to do it stops in same place. I'mthinking maybe i have too many quests?


Do you have any quests in act 1/2 expanded? Try making a game to kill ghom, manually killing then teleporting to town and exiting. Try again then.

EDIT: BTW the main issue that I have with the bot is that it sometimes leaves the game too quickly, which doesnt update the quest to the next one, which causes it to fail to make the next game.

----------


## gassu

Hi!
Overall great bot, but still having some issues.
1. same like burgaud's, Sometimes, after killing ghom and going back to the menu page, the Quest List 
is not updated and The Breached Keep is highlighted. This prevents bot from 
continuing because it requires that the next quest be highlighted. I guess it happens when bot quits too fast after killing ghome, maybe just add some delay for leaving game after teleport.

2. in v1.2 bug was fixed - Fixed a bug when for some reason didnt ride off bank window and didnt not move to 
sell or salvage and it would stash every single yellow and blue from bags - but for me it appears that was not.
When I choose "salvage=1" it stucks near the stash and then just go ahead with full inventory, and so on.
When I choose "sell=1" it just "sells" all items into stash, which is not good because stash will be filled very quickly, and then he'll probably stuck.
Only option that will work is never sell never salvage never stash, and pick up only leg/set but then you losing either gold or materials.

3. If you select to pick up only set/leg items, bot often does not pick up gold after killing ghome, when there are only yellow and blue items. Sometimes he steps forward
and picks up gold, then teleporting to town, but usually he just portals right after killing. This is also spot when you losing gold.

----------


## burntangel

> Do you have any quests in act 1/2 expanded? Try making a game to kill ghom, manually killing then teleporting to town and exiting. Try again then.
> 
> EDIT: BTW the main issue that I have with the bot is that it sometimes leaves the game too quickly, which doesnt update the quest to the next one, which causes it to fail to make the next game.


I thought this way at first as well, but regardless of which quest it is on or which step in the chain he is on, he will select the right quest if the png files are right. Once I got my Ghomquest.png fixed, he could leave early, late, die, anything that causes him to miss the checkpoint for quest 4, and he will still enter the game correctly. When he freezes on that screen, try print screening from there and making the png file by pasting that screen into a new png file and saving it as the Ghomquest.png. That's how I eventually got mine working. Richard explained it to me like this: It wouldn't make sense to have a bot that froze up under these random circumstances every 20-30 minutes. The bot is made to continue on regardless.

----------


## branon

> I thought this way at first as well, but regardless of which quest it is on or which step in the chain he is on, he will select the right quest if the png files are right. Once I got my Ghomquest.png fixed, he could leave early, late, die, anything that causes him to miss the checkpoint for quest 4, and he will still enter the game correctly. When he freezes on that screen, try print screening from there and making the png file by pasting that screen into a new png file and saving it as the Ghomquest.png. That's how I eventually got mine working. Richard explained it to me like this: It wouldn't make sense to have a bot that froze up under these random circumstances every 20-30 minutes. The bot is made to continue on regardless.


For him if he has quests expanded that have too many steps then it wont ever get to the point of what the imagesearch would find for the pngs since it never sees the quest in the first place.

For me, I don't know why it would work fine normally (I made the pngs myself exactly as described) but not when it leaves early.

----------


## SnowChild

There's 1 thing i really don't understand, why does the bot run for a few runs and then it gets stuck in quest selection for you guys ... I am using the included pngs files from ricardo and had no problem even when dying or lagging or whatever the bot will always find the quest ...

Are you guys running windows 32bit ?
Are you using the same graphics-settings as shown in the 'What you need to know' folder ?
Are you in windowed fullscreen and not fullscreen ?

----------


## Woink

> There's 1 thing i really don't understand, why does the bot run for a few runs and then it gets stuck in quest selection for you guys ... I am using the included pngs files from ricardo and had no problem even when dying or lagging or whatever the bot will always find the quest ...
> 
> Are you guys running windows 32bit ?
> Are you using the same graphics-settings as shown in the 'What you need to know' folder ?
> Are you in windowed fullscreen and not fullscreen ?


Where are the included .png files located? :O
Pretty sure tho it has nothing to do with the png files.

----------


## Woink

> I do not think this is a PNG file error.
> To Wit: if it is, then you wont be able to run 30-40 games.
> 
> I believe the problem is that, either due to lag, or death, or perhaps a server glitch, when the game goes to "Menu Selection", the quest log ramains that you are still doing "The Breached Keep" quest and thus, the bot does not know how to proceed because it firstly requires that the game is already in the "Tremors in the Stone" quest.
> 
> There is no solution to this problem unfortunately. It is hard coded into the bot to first check "The Breached Keep" quest is dark, then and only then will it pick "The Breached Keep" quest from the list and select "Kill Ghom" subquest.
> 
> Can you please verify, confirm your case, by taking a screen shot of the Quest List when your error is occuring?


As requested, here is a screen of when it got stuck this morning.

----------


## burgaud

> As requested, here is a screen of when it got stuck this morning.
> Attachment 18035


Just as suspected, it is stuck because it is "still doing Ghom Quest".
Either you died, or could not kill Ghom fast enough the bot exited the game without finishing the quest.
Thus when you tried to create another game, Bot sees that the Ghom Quest is still not done.
The bot requires that it is not currently doing Ghom Quest.

Solution:
No solution as of yet - sorry. The current state of the bot requires reprogamming it.

----------


## SnowChild

this is the png files i am using, as you can see there is a darker one which should be the one that the bot looks forwhen you die...





just save them and try with those  :Embarrassment: 


Also: if this error happens only when you die then just try 1 torment lower, I know it's not the best solution but if at least it gets the bot running until a better fix then why not? ...

----------


## aakk

good work. but, not perfect.
sometimes stuck 3-4 quest.
i think maybe this happened
good work : ghom kill -> teleport -> leave game -> 4 quest -> kill ghom .......
bad work : ghom kill -> not use teleport -> leave game -> 3-4 quest stuck..

----------


## burntangel

> Just as suspected, it is stuck because it is "still doing Ghom Quest".
> The bot requires that it is not currently doing Ghom Quest.
> 
> Solution:
> No solution as of yet - sorry. The current state of the bot requires reprogamming it.
> 
> I wish I could reprog it, but i do not have the source code; overnight, I was digging up on AutoIt and have been trying to write my very own Ghom Bot which has solved this particular problem. So far, I am in the "Stash" and "Salvaging" codes; The fight code and loot codes are done already though


That is wrong, the bot doesn't require that it not already be on the Kill Ghom quest. I know, because I can force it to be in that situation and it will just click Kill Ghom and continue game. Its got t be the png files not being recognized, particularly the lighter one. If that's not it, then maybe you and the bot are just not compatible. 

Good luck on your own bot! Sorry you can't get it working.

----------


## cheatersprosper

I don't know what happened. A few days ago, I would be able to run this all night. Now it crashes in less than 5 hours. I'm still using v.1.2 on VMware Workstation 10 (Win7 x64).

----------


## mozzo999

yea for those who can normaly run bot but sometimes stuck in 3-4(or 3-3 when you failed to kill ghom)
that means your ghomquestdark.png is working but not ghomquest.png.
I also had to remake png little wider than tutorial says just like the one SnowChild uploaded.
I actually made it 1 pixel wider than normal one and its working without proglem now. 
no stuck happens here anymore.

problem I am having now is bot leaving chat open and unable to use skill(bot keep chatting like 1234"""""" by trying to use skill)
but I found why it happening to me . its because I tried to run this bot with my old shitty 32bit pc.
its working well with my new 64bit pc.
I wanted to run this bot with my old pc while I play other game with new pc.
I just want some delay between actions after teleporting to wp and entering yellow door. 
but I doubt richard will fix this just for me coz it seems no one else is having problem with this =/

----------


## zetswei

> Do you have any quests in act 1/2 expanded? Try making a game to kill ghom, manually killing then teleporting to town and exiting. Try again then.
> 
> EDIT: BTW the main issue that I have with the bot is that it sometimes leaves the game too quickly, which doesnt update the quest to the next one, which causes it to fail to make the next game.


nope, no expanded quests or anything. Followed instructions to a T a few times and still does same thing. Only thing I can think of is maybe making the png bigger than the tut says, but I feel like that wouldn't make a difference.

/e

yup tried making bigger png and it still has same result. Not sure why it's doing that but it just sits there saying waiting for game to create

----------


## gassu

I had problem that when quest 3 was selected, bot got stuck, only worked when quest 4 was active. But someone here (cant find who) gave advice to choose torment6, and die there, then when bot get stuck on quest selection, make screenshot and then new ghomquest.png. I did exactly like that, and now bot works fine even when quest 3 is selected.

Only problem is, that it can't salvage or sell items. On salvaging it stucks near stash, and when selling it just puts all items into stash. Is it only me having this problem?

----------


## Woink

> this is the png files i am using, as you can see there is a darker one which should be the one that the bot looks forwhen you die...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just save them and try with those 
> 
> 
> Also: if this error happens only when you die then just try 1 torment lower, I know it's not the best solution but if at least it gets the bot running until a better fix then why not? ...



Cheers, going to try these ones out tonight  :Smile: 

Anyone know why the bot is stashing sources thinking its legendaries?

----------


## zetswei

> Cheers, going to try these ones out tonight 
> 
> Anyone know why the bot is stashing sources thinking its legendaries?


Good luck, I just tried them on mine and it still isn't scrolling down far enough. Maybe you have a different problem though

----------


## SnowChild

> Good luck, I just tried them on mine and it still isn't scrolling down far enough. Maybe you have a different problem though


Do you have all quests / did you play the whole story?

----------


## zetswei

> Do you have all quests / did you play the whole story?


I have all quests up to act 5 the fall of westmarch

----------


## qoodoo

> I have all quests up to act 5 the fall of westmarch


that is your problem you need to finish act 5. Btw I made my PNG's to include the E after the K and it doesnt get stuck even if he doesnt TP on quest 3-4.

----------


## zetswei

> that is your problem you need to finish act 5. Btw I made my PNG's to include the E after the K and it doesnt get stuck even if he doesnt TP on quest 3-4.


that seems silly. guess ill run through it

----------


## richardptt

i will upload au3 for thoose who want to make it better for them selves or what ever

----------


## Anixopt

Hi, thanks for the bot, but I am having trouble getting it to work. I changed all the settings correctly, have all quests completed and even created the png's. When I alt tab out of the game and start the mod, it brings me back into D3 and moves the cursor almost to game settings then stops and it appears to be hitting enter to bring up chat over and over again. Any solution to this? Thanks.

----------


## syypher

On occasion my bot gets stuck after it joins the game. It opens the map and does no click the waypoint. The cursor is over it but it just looks like it didnt click it. Anyone experience this or have a fix?

----------


## richardptt

> Hi, thanks for the bot, but I am having trouble getting it to work. I changed all the settings correctly, have all quests completed and even created the png's. When I alt tab out of the game and start the mod, it brings me back into D3 and moves the cursor almost to game settings then stops and it appears to be hitting enter to bring up chat over and over again. Any solution to this? Thanks.


acabaste de dizer alt tab ? mete isso em windowed mode full screen

----------


## gmailhacker

sorry for my bad english, i have a wd, when i kill the boss, just a few seconds after, disconnect, and no loot the items. why?

----------


## Anixopt

Sorry, I don't understand the language.

----------


## reliv

> sorry for my bad english, i have a wd, when i kill the boss, just a few seconds after, disconnect, and no loot the items. why?


I have this problem some of the time as well. I don't know why it's happening. Also, sometimes Big Bad Voodoo and Piranhas (Frozen) doesn't cast, so fight timer expires and the script tries to disconnect from the game.

----------


## richardptt

> sorry for my bad english, i have a wd, when i kill the boss, just a few seconds after, disconnect, and no loot the items. why?


add more times to the fight

----------


## T10H

Is this better then ghom bot v2?

----------


## pitoloko

hi

my demonhunter only shoots 42 times (is not sufficient to kill the ghom) and then leaves the game... this can be modified in the cfg file???

I've increased all the time values but nothing...

----------


## syypher

Sometimes I come back to my bot and the map is open and there it's stuck there like that. It looks like it didn't click on the waypoint. Why does this happen?

----------


## branon

> That is wrong, the bot doesn't require that it not already be on the Kill Ghom quest. I know, because I can force it to be in that situation and it will just click Kill Ghom and continue game. Its got t be the png files not being recognized, particularly the lighter one. If that's not it, then maybe you and the bot are just not compatible. 
> 
> Good luck on your own bot! Sorry you can't get it working.


I managed to get it working and you are right, it really is the ghomquest.png that is wrong. I guess the script only uses one at a time, and not both. So it uses the ghomquestdark one most of the time then it uses the ghomquest if it is a failed run. It took me a few different png tries before I made one that worked, but it is working great now. Have done like 400-500 runs in a row now.

----------


## qoodoo

> Sorry, I don't understand the language.


are you sure you are in windowed fullscreen...not fullscreen is what he was saying.

----------


## pitoloko

There is a way to configure in the cfg file the times that a DemonHunter need to shoot to the Boss or not?... please, clarify that, 'cause if it's preconfigured to shoot only 42 times then... WTF!?.

and why only shoot the primary weapon?, each of the secondary weapons take much more damage.

Thanks.

----------


## burntangel

> I managed to get it working and you are right, it really is the ghomquest.png that is wrong. I guess the script only uses one at a time, and not both. So it uses the ghomquestdark one most of the time then it uses the ghomquest if it is a failed run. It took me a few different png tries before I made one that worked, but it is working great now. Have done like 400-500 runs in a row now.


Good to hear!  Hoping an update comes soon to make some of the changes he was planning, they all were sounding really good. I'm pretty sure he's quite busy though. We'll have to wait and see!

----------


## pitoloko

> hi
> 
> my demonhunter only shoots 42 times (is not sufficient to kill the ghom) and then leaves the game... this can be modified in the cfg file???
> 
> I've increased all the time values but nothing...






> There is a way to configure in the cfg file the times that a DemonHunter need to shoot to the Boss or not?... please, clarify that, 'cause if it's preconfigured to shoot only 42 times then... WTF!?.
> 
> and why only shoot the primary weapon?, each of the secondary weapons take much more damage.
> 
> Thanks.


*PLEASE, someone could answer my simple question?*

----------


## branon

> *PLEASE, someone could answer my simple question?*


youve already fiddled with all of these?
[DEmonspec]
buttonleftrightimes=22
rightclicktimerdh=150
leftclicktimerdh=150

Just how long is the fight going? You know if it is too long you should probably just drop the difficulty down a bit?

----------


## burntangel

> *PLEASE, someone could answer my simple question?*


Have you read the previous pages in these forums? That's where I figured it out without re-asking questions that have already been answered. 

Since you clearly didn't, the answer is in the DH section towards the top of the config file, change the following:

buttomleftrighttimes=higher number than what it was
rightclicktimerdh=more than what it was, depending on your needs
leftclicktimerdh=more than what it was, depending on your needs

Mine personally is 7, 20, 1200. But I have an extremely high amount of resource reduction. You may want something a little more even. I use punishment on the right click, and CA-loaded bear on the left click.

----------


## cheater123

> *PLEASE, someone could answer my simple question?*


Dude...

open config ini and play with this:
[DEmonspec]
buttonleftrightimes=7
rightclicktimerdh=150
leftclicktimerdh=150

Even i figured that out and i am really bad with computers.

----------


## mozzo999

> i will upload au3 for thoose who want to make it better for them selves or what ever


thanks richard !!
its working with my shitty pc now XD

----------


## pitoloko

Thanks for answer me guys.

Yes like I've said I've increased all the values, I've played with them, now I have this set:




> [Character]
> Wizard=0
> demonhunter=1
> witchd=0
> barbarian=0
> monk=0
> crusader=0
> ...
> 
> ...


but no matter what values I use, the *demonhunter* will only shoot 42 times, and only with primary attack, it doesns't use buffs, just only attacks with primary (left click) 42 times.

With that problem I only can use the bot with "normal" difficult.

PS: I have no problems to kill the Boss on Master mode, but using secondary weapon (rapid fire) and using buffs.

Any idea of what I'm having this problem with the bot?

thanks

----------


## pain93

> Thanks for answer me guys.
> 
> Yes like I've said I've increased all the values, I've played with them, now I have this set:
> 
> 
> 
> but no matter what values I use, the *demonhunter* will only shoot 42 times, and only with primary attack, it doesns't use buffs, just only attacks with primary (left click) 42 times.
> 
> With that problem I only can use the bot with "normal" difficult.
> ...


be sure u use 1234 for skill and not maybe QWER(im i League of legends player).

----------


## pitoloko

> be sure u use 1234 for skill and not maybe QWER(im i League of legends player).


Thanks for help.

But yes I've the keybinding settings as default (1-2-3-4), I've really followed all the instructions inside the Bot folder.

PS: I've better results recording my own macro with "*Jitbit macro recorder*" software, this Bot is far to be "_Best ghom bot_" as it says in the title, nothing works for me.

----------


## shockesh

I am using my wizard and can easily complete T1. I want to move up to T2 but I need another 10 seconds of fighting before the bot leaves the game. Where in the au3 file can I increase it? I figured it has to be somewhere around here :
print("Tries : " & $y0 & " Fight Ends when reach 0")
Send("1")
Sleep($archonspellcd)
potionusage()
lookingforhealthbarboss1()
$y0 = $y0 - 1
Until $y0 = 0

----------


## csrinaldo

> I have this problem some of the time as well. I don't know why it's happening. Also, sometimes Big Bad Voodoo and Piranhas (Frozen) doesn't cast, so fight timer expires and the script tries to disconnect from the game.


From My Experience, U need at least 1.7 attack per second for it to full cast everything

----------


## branon

> Thanks for help.
> 
> But yes I've the keybinding settings as default (1-2-3-4), I've really followed all the instructions inside the Bot folder.
> 
> PS: I've better results recording my own macro with "*Jitbit macro recorder*" software, this Bot is far to be "_Best ghom bot_" as it says in the title, nothing works for me.


You have the correct build? Buffs set to 2-3-4? Can you upload a video of it trying a fight?

----------


## sp3cialk29

Running the bot, after about 2hours it gets stuck at joining the game. I had this issue when I wasn't able to kill ghom in time. That issue is now resolved, but issue still occurring. 1 of 2 things are happening. 1) fails to join game but kill ghom quest is still selected and bot doesn't know what to do. 2) I kill ghom but after looting doesn't finish going to town, not going to town doesn't push to next quest and bot doesn't know what to do.

Any suggestions?

----------


## Anixopt

> are you sure you are in windowed fullscreen...not fullscreen is what he was saying.


Ah yes, that did the trick, thank you for the translation. I have one other question though, before my WD finishes killing ghom, it begins to leave the game, which timer do I change to increase the fight time?

----------


## burgaud

@richardpt

I wrote this routine; it will check if a skill is on cooldown or not. With this, bot can easily decide when to use a skill or not without having to spam "1,2,3,4" every second non-stop.
WIP: figuring out a way to check for availability of skill when not enough resources.



> func IsSkillAvailable ($s)
> local $y = 1001;
> select
> case $s = 1
> return( SearchPixel(658,$y,658,$y,PixelGetColor(659,$y),4))
> case $s = 2
> return( SearchPixel(725,$y,725,$y,PixelGetColor(726,$y),4))
> case $s = 3
> return( SearchPixel(791,$y,791,$y,PixelGetColor(792,$y),4))
> ...

----------


## Botoff

> Ah yes, that did the trick, thank you for the translation. I have one other question though, before my WD finishes killing ghom, it begins to leave the game, which timer do I change to increase the fight time?


Unbelievable. Every problem. EVERY SINGLE problem people are having has been discussed and asked and thoroughly explained in this thread already. Not to mention the instructions that come with the bot or the limited number of settings in the config file that actually apply to your class. 

Teach a man to fish right? Read the forum and try changing numbers in your config. There now you'll eat for a lifetime.  :Smile:

----------


## gaetano93

please add a 1 or 2 seconds pause, before leaving the game, the bot is leaving the game too fast sometimes and didn't get the checkpoint making impossible to choose the quest again, sometimes the bot restarts and solves that, but sometimes the quest "kill ghom" never hides and the bot dont know how to choose it! add this delay before leaving!!

----------


## supaduck

What works for me to get around the joining game problems, etc. REMAKE the png finals but instead of the portion that the instructions tell you, get the ENTIRE D and the ENTIRE K for the "ghomquest" and the ENTIRE D and the entire VERTICAL portion of the K for the "ghomquestdark". Also, turn off tele to town, just let it leave the game. It seems safer to me and you're losing only a few seconds by waiting the 10 seconds.

----------


## Codec92

got the getting stuck at joinign game issue aswell, im assuming its because everyone who's getting this downloaded that ReSbot.
i was botting just fine until i dl'ed that bot. tried deleting imagesearchdll aswell but no luck.

----------


## Codec92

I think i found a solution, you HAVE to preselect tremor in the stones quest before you start the bot.

----------


## darkinners

At first thanks for the BoT. I love it.

I have working flawlessly only one thing. I am using DH and it won't loot at all, I tried to enable loot everything but after fight, it will leave game and skipped the loots.


here is the log, I am pretty sure I killed Ghom much more than 43 times as I level 6 paragons. from 330 ro 336.
Any thoughts?

##############################################
### ###
###------------ SUMARY -----------------###
### ###
### Total Runs - 293 ###
### Total Success ? Legendaries ? - 0 of 0 ###
### Total Success ? Sets ? - 0 of 0 ###
### Total Success Rares - 0 ###
### Total Success Magics - 0 ###
### Total Success Gems - 0 ###
### ###
###---------- Stashing -----------------###
### ###
### Total Stash times - 0 ###
### Total Stash set - 0 ###
### Total Stash leg - 0 ###
### ###
### ###
###------------ !!Timer!! -----------------###
### ###
### Total time bot worked: 358 Minutes, And killed Ghom [43] Times of All [293] Runs
### Average Run time : 73.5719178082192 Seconds ###
### ###
###------------ ERRORS -----------------###
### ###
### Total Error No 1, Times Failed: [ 0 ] This Error Happens when did not Loading the game
### Total Error No 2, Times Failed: [ 247 ] This Error Happens when the bot didnt kill boss! Choose a easier torment or add more time to the fight
### Total Error No 3, Times Failed: [ 0 ] This Error Happens When it Fails to Enter Portal
### Total Error No 4, Times Failed: [ 0 ] This Error Happens When lagged and was in game and looking for Resume button
### Total Error No 5, Times Failed: [ 2 ] This Error Happens When pressing M failed or clicking to teleport failed
### ###
###------------- Class -----------------###
### ###
### Runned The Bot As a DEMON HUNTER ###
### ###
##############################################
_
___ _ __ __| |
/ _ \| '_ \ / _ |
__/| | | | (_ |
\___ |_| |_|\____|

----------


## darkinners

Solved. 


It was because I set the loot shown as icon instead of text.
Bot seems only work with text.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

----------


## burgaud

> please add a 1 or 2 seconds pause, before leaving the game, the bot is leaving the game too fast sometimes and didn't get the checkpoint making impossible to choose the quest again, sometimes the bot restarts and solves that, but sometimes the quest "kill ghom" never hides and the bot dont know how to choose it! add this delay before leaving!!


You can already do so just by increasing the counter:
example for DH
[DEmonspec]
buttonleftrightimes=18
change the 18 to 25 or something higher.

NOTE: These numbers does not correspond to time in seconds, but rather to the number of loops it perform to do the attack sequences.
DH attack sequence is simply to activate the 1~4 skills then spam Left and Right skills non stop. this is why it has a much higher number than the other classes

----------


## cheater123

I finally got a Shard of hate dropped tonight!

Just wanna say thanks  :Wink:

----------


## lazy_dude

unstalled.

----------


## Cannonxiao

my one doesn't slide down to the right game. It always stops at mission 3-2. I have double checked that all mission are completed from a1-a4. Don't know what goes wrong, any one can help me?

----------


## branon

> my one doesn't slide down to the right game. It always stops at mission 3-2. I have double checked that all mission are completed from a1-a4. Don't know what goes wrong, any one can help me?


You need to have act 5 completed too.

----------


## darkinners

The log said I only looted 9 legs out of 26.
Anyone know why and anything I can tweak? Thanks


##############################################
### ###
###------------ SUMARY -----------------###
### ###
### Total Runs - 286 ###
### Total Success ? Legendaries ? - 9 of 26 ###
### Total Success ? Sets ? - 9 of 0 ###
### Total Success Rares - 862 ###
### Total Success Magics - 135 ###
### Total Success Gems - 1 ###
### ###
###---------- Stashing -----------------###
### ###
### Total Stash times - 283 ###
### Total Stash set - 3 ###
### Total Stash leg - 9 ###
### ###
### ###
###------------ !!Timer!! -----------------###
### ###
### Total time bot worked: 364 Minutes, And killed Ghom [265] Times of All [286] Runs
### Average Run time : 76.7754385964912 Seconds ###
### ###
###------------ ERRORS -----------------###
### ###
### Total Error No 1, Times Failed: [ 3 ] This Error Happens when did not Loading the game
### Total Error No 2, Times Failed: [ 9 ] This Error Happens when the bot didnt kill boss! Choose a easier torment or add more time to the fight
### Total Error No 3, Times Failed: [ 1 ] This Error Happens When it Fails to Enter Portal
### Total Error No 4, Times Failed: [ 1 ] This Error Happens When lagged and was in game and looking for Resume button
### Total Error No 5, Times Failed: [ 3 ] This Error Happens When pressing M failed or clicking to teleport failed
### ###
###------------- Class -----------------###
### ###
### Runned The Bot As a DEMON HUNTER ###
### ###
##############################################
_
___ _ __ __| |
/ _ \| '_ \ / _ |
__/| | | | (_ |
\___ |_| |_|\____|

----------


## mikoto

Im having a lot of problems with the bot trying to enter the next room throught the yellow portal but fails.

##############################################
### ###
###------------ SUMARY -----------------###
### ###
### Total Runs - 415 ###
### Total Success » Legendaries » - 0 of 9 ###
### Total Success » Sets » - 0 of 0 ###
### Total Success Rares - 0 ###
### Total Success Magics - 0 ###
### Total Success Gems - 0 ###
### ###
###---------- Stashing -----------------###
### ###
### Total Stash times - 0 ###
### Total Stash set - 0 ###
### Total Stash leg - 0 ###
### ###
### ###
###------------ !!Timer!! -----------------###
### ###
### Total time bot worked: 452 Minutes, And killed Ghom [257] Times of All [415] Runs
### Average Run time : 65.6183574879227 Seconds ###
### ###
###------------ ERRORS -----------------###
### ###
### Total Error Nº 1, Times Failed: [ 1 ] This Error Happens when did not Loading the game
### Total Error Nº 2, Times Failed: [ 1 ] This Error Happens when the bot didnt kill boss! Choose a easier torment or add more time to the fight
### Total Error Nº 3, Times Failed: [ 153 ] This Error Happens When it Fails to Enter Portal
### Total Error Nº 4, Times Failed: [ 0 ] This Error Happens When lagged and was in game and looking for Resume button
### Total Error Nº 5, Times Failed: [ 2 ] This Error Happens When pressing M failed or clicking to teleport failed
### ###
###------------- Class -----------------###
### ###
### Runned The Bot As a WITCH DOCTOR ###
### ###
##############################################


I have tried to change timecharacterneedstobeabletomoveafterteleport to different values to give it more loading time.

But most of all i have tried changin Timethattakestogetclosetoyellowdoor to all kinds of different values, half a second to several seconds and every now and then the bot tried to click a little to far to the left of the yellow room. Or if its my character misplacing itself.
Tried adding and removing the movementspeed settings too.

----------


## traktor32

I just got banned and I never used anything except autoit ghom bot :/

----------


## scrx

> I just got banned and I never used anything except autoit ghom bot :/


got disconnected, suddenly this, gg lol seems like they ban now

----------


## b4tskat3r

wTF? WHY AM I BAN? I THOUGHT MACRO IS SAFE????? ???????

----------


## cheater123

how many hours have you run to get ban?  :Frown:

----------


## jamster90

> wTF? WHY AM I BAN? I THOUGHT MACRO IS SAFE????? ???????


There is no such thing as safe when it comes to botting. AutoIt just has a really low chance of getting caught. As with any bot you use at your own risk. If you are not aware of this you prob shouldnt be botting in the 1st place.

----------


## Cannonxiao

Thank you very mu, now i can get to the right mission. New problem is it does not select the game to start. I have make my own png as tutorial shows, but no luck. Can any one help me with the png images?

----------


## SnowChild

I have a few suggestions that *MIGHT* lower the chance of getting banned:

- If Blizzard has a way to check your 'runs' and your actions in-game then I would advise everyone to change the timers every once in a while (every day)!
(or If you have some programming skills add random timers in the script)

- Don't Bot more then a human is able to play ... botting 48 hours without a single break is obvious!

- Change the name of your bot!
Even tho Blizzard does not in theory have the right to check what is running on your pc (privacy), they probably can do it. If they see something like GhomBot.exe it's obvious, while if they see something like DivXPlayer.exe it might fool them ...

I would also advise everyone to not bot that much in the next few days ( ~ 1 week) if blizzard is on the hunt. I don't know how Blizzard checks for bots but I don't think that your account gets flagged as a bot and only banned like 1 month later or even more. It's probably done in a short period of time.


Also I thought about this: What if disconnects are a way for blizzard to check if you are a bot? A player would relogg almost instantly while a bot will probably crash/stop ... did you banned guys notice an increased amounth of disconnects in the last few days?

----------


## Legendofbrett

> Even tho Blizzard does not in theory have the right to check what is running on your pc (privacy), they probably can do it. If they see something like GhomBot.exe it's obvious, while if they see something like DivXPlayer.exe it might fool them ...


I've seen other people say this about privacy also. But Steam admitted they detect kernel level hacks and look at your DNS cache. Admitted by Gabe Newell Here. Checking what your running seems like less of a privacy breech than that

----------


## Botoff

I wouldn't be surprised if the few who got banned used the same username for here as their battle.net log in.. In any case I'm going to cool it for the next little while.

----------


## mozzo999

hmm why I dont see anything about ban in other bot thread...
which class were you guys using?
I heard someone got warning by using spamming mouse click function even when he is manually using it.
not sure if its true tho.

----------


## h0v3r

banned also using ghombot

----------


## gamerscore

^ proof you got banned?

----------


## SnowChild

> banned also using ghombot


proof?
only ghombot?
how long / how many times?

more infos ... >.<

----------


## burgaud

> banned also using ghombot


say what????

You got banned too?

RNGesus!

Just when I thought botting is my last resort (to levelup and get legs) now RNGesus is ruining it again.

----------


## burgaud

As posted on a different thread:
GLORIOUS! Blizzard sent through a secret Warden update last night. Ban reports already coming in on multiple websites. Is ban wave 2.0 upon us? Does this mean ladder is coming? : Diablo



> GLORIOUS! Blizzard sent through a secret Warden update last night. Ban reports already coming in on multiple websites. Is ban wave 2.0 upon us? Does this mean ladder is coming? (self.Diablo)
> 
> tl;dr
> Warden (Blizzard's anti-cheat) received a secret update via ExtraWork (Warden's secret update tool) last night. This is one of the biggest updates that Warden has ever received.
> All of the big name bots are detected.
> *Pixel based bots are detected* (first time ever).
> Bans reports are coming in on multiple websites.
> Does this mean an end to BOA? or is Ladder upon us? Speculate in the comments.


Pixel based bots. Does it mean that D3 monitors if you have pixel poking codes?

----------


## Werks

Blizzard killed my HC WD lol. I've never EVER seen my non-hc DH fight mobs at the waypoint. And I've probably done 5000+ runs on the DH. And before you say this is why you shouldn't use it on HC. I was well aware of the risks. I'm not even mad just wanted to share this experience. I was thinking this could be a really easy and clever way Blizzard could prevent this bot from running successfully (aside from ban wave). By putting an elite pack by the waypoint it complicates what the bot must do by quite a bit. My WD didn't even have any pets out because he normally cast them at Ghom.

http://oi59.tinypic.com/2h34zk1.jpg

This happend a day before. Died from leveling? Conspiracy!

http://oi61.tinypic.com/rw2pec.jpg

----------


## Werks

> As posted on a different thread:
> GLORIOUS! Blizzard sent through a secret Warden update last night. Ban reports already coming in on multiple websites. Is ban wave 2.0 upon us? Does this mean ladder is coming? : Diablo
> 
> 
> Pixel based bots. Does it mean that D3 monitors if you have pixel poking codes?


I'm not 100% sure but I think they can detect it by noticing that the mouse pointer goes to the exact same coordinate every time. Because if a human were to run 50 Ghom runs in a row the coordinates of the pointer would be different almost every time. Also the rate of clicks in between menus and skills for example is always the same with scripts like this. With a human they spam certain keys multiple times or hold and then depress key etc.

I used an AH script in Vanilla that used a random number for time between clicks and even then got banned after a few months (more than enough time to make some nice money though).

----------


## burgaud

I stopped Botting for the time being. Not worth risking 1500+ hours of real play for some levels.. Maybe I could get a friend's unused/abandoned account and bot that one instead.

----------


## SnowChild

Well it would take maybe 2-3 lines of coding for each PixelSearch and you can simulate some randomness in it.
Just make it so that it clicks randomly in a radius of 1 pixel around where he finds the color, it's 9 pixels  :Embarrassment: 

But the bigger problem is we don't really know WHAT blizzard looks for and HOW they do it 

1 thing I would advise to turn off tho is stashing, selling & salvaging ... the clicks on these functions are way too fast for it to be human-like. Just pick up Legs and Sets and do the work manually from time to time, I mean even if you work 12 hours when you come back from work your inventory will probably not be full of loots  :Wink:

----------


## burgaud

I included a bunch of randomness to include ability for me to chat with clans while bot is running. combining gems once in a while, adding walking around in town. I am thinking of randomly botting a chest run in act5 to add some confusion too.

But seriously, will that be enough randomness?

gonna try those new things with a borrowed dormant account see how it goes.

----------


## tonyv82

you need to do the mouse movement, first move the mouse to the point you want to click, then click.
is a thread of a different bot that does this like that there are no people saying they got banned

----------


## burgaud

BTW.. Some folks are saying the bot keeps hitting at an empty space (far from Ghom).
This should help:
#1. it is important you have a Follower that will hopefully be the 1st one to attack Ghom
#2. It is MOST important and a MUST HAVE that you enable "Show Monster Health Bar" permanently enabled
Reasons: Bot checks for this Health Bar to know WHERE Ghom is exactly.
Therefore, it is important that someone attacks Ghom for this bar to appear, and with it, you will be able to locate him and shoot at him instead of an empty space.

Nonetheless, there will still be times when Bot would hit a blank space:
Reason: this is due to the fact that the bot uses a very long sequence of attack patterns, such that, if it failed to determine Ghom's location at the very first instance. then expect bot to hit empty space. Once this initial loop is done and hopefully Ghom's health bar is visible, then it will hit Ghom dead on.

----------


## SnowChild

> you need to do the mouse movement, first move the mouse to the point you want to click, then click.
> is a thread of a different bot that does this like that there are no people saying they got banned


good to know, wil ltry to implement that on my modified script  :Smile: 

thanks for the info. +rep

----------


## mozzo999

> banwave on next tuesday 13th may





> got disconnected, suddenly this, gg lol seems like they ban now


I just noticed these posts are from same guy.
so... he is trolling or what?

----------


## DjentRx

So is this bot still safe as long as you don't run it incessantly?

----------


## Botoff

> I just noticed these posts are from same guy.
> so... he is trolling or what?


Good catch. Also in the screenshot he posted it says Act I. So it's safe to assume that he found that picture and posted as his own or even if it is his, he didn't get banned while botting Ghom.

----------


## qoodoo

> I just noticed these posts are from same guy.
> so... he is trolling or what?



He is a troll....he's the same guy who posted on reddit about warden updating then posting links...you can tell from the reddit images he added he changed his ban report post on here to sound more "serious" His reddit account was also like 7 hours old when he posted lol.

Also the other two posts in the ban forums...one account is not even a month old with 2 posts and the other has 1 post and is brand new lol....This kid is just angry he can't bot or he got banned being stupid and now he tries to troll.

----------


## denn53

*richardptt*, nice bot, but can u optimize barb skills? Its better to use WotB before CotA coz ancients will recieve +20% AS.

----------


## SnowChild

> So is this bot still safe as long as you don't run it incessantly?


Botting is NEVER safe, there is just currently no concrete proof that you will get ban for sure if using an AutoIt bot.
(most important: don't bot 24/7. if ever you should have to prove a point, it's easier to say you play all day because you don't have a job then saying that you don't need to sleep or that you have 2 brothers playing with you on the same account)

I don't want to criticise richardptt's work as this bot is really great and certainly took him a lot of time and effort, tho you should know that functions likes salvaging or stashing are done way to fast that no human could possibly be that fast, also all timers in the bot are always the same for each run.

Randomness is something that makes your bot simply look more human, even if it clicks only 1 pixel further or if it waits 10ms more at 1 point in the game.

If you use this bot I advise you to either get the source and add some randomness in it at some points (assuming you can code) OR just pickup legs and set, don't use stashing/salvaging etc... AND make sure you change a few values in the config every now and then (every day)

----------


## burgaud

Perhaps, we need to add SnowChild's reconnect bot, and tweak it a little by "randomly closing diablo3 process" to simulate a bad connection. then waiting for some minutes to reconnect.
ie,
run bot for 2-6 hours
RANDOMLY closing diablo3 process regardless of what ghombot is doing
wait 5~30 minutes
reconnect
repeat

----------


## gongko

so quick question, has anyone here been botting the past1-2 days and NOT banned?

----------


## mozzo999

> *richardptt*, nice bot, but can u optimize barb skills? Its better to use WotB before CotA coz ancients will recieve +20% AS.


he uploaded source, so you can do it by yourself.
I combine with other bot script and now my wd fight until ghom die and do T6.
Ive never scripted be4, just copy and paste + adjusting some numbers.

----------


## hUi33

Hmm i think they ninja nerf Ghom, overnight 8 hours, just 2 legendary drop. 

Anyone got the same shitty rate? Or its just another RNG night..?

----------


## cruno

> he uploaded source, so you can do it by yourself.
> I combine with other bot script and now my wd fight until ghom die and do T6.
> Ive never scripted be4, just copy and paste + adjusting some numbers.


Where is the source at?

----------


## burgaud

> Where is the source at?


Very first post of this thread!

enjoy reading

----------


## darkinners

> so quick question, has anyone here been botting the past1-2 days and NOT banned?


My Ghombot is up for over 48 hours non stop and my GPH is 116.

I run at this rate desperately hope to get ban. End the misery once and for all.

----------


## Botoff

Anyone having issues with the game freezing? Since release I've had no problems running the bot for 8+ hours with the exception of disconnects, but the last couple days my games been freezing only an hour or two of running the bot.

##############################################
### ###
###------------ SUMARY -----------------###
### ###
### Total Runs - 304 ###
### Total Success » Legendaries » - 0 of 14 ###
### Total Success » Sets » - 0 of 0 ###
### Total Success Rares - 0 ###
### Total Success Magics - 0 ###
### Total Success Gems - 0 ###
### ###
###---------- Stashing -----------------###
### ###
### Total Stash times - 0 ###
### Total Stash set - 0 ###
### Total Stash leg - 0 ###
### ###
### ###
###------------ !!Timer!! -----------------###
### ###
### Total time bot worked: 266 Minutes, And killed Ghom [176] Times of All [304] Runs
### Average Run time : 7998.5 Seconds ###
### ###
###------------ ERRORS -----------------###
### ###
### Total Error Nº 1, Times Failed: [ 127 ] This Error Happens when did not Loading the game
### Total Error Nº 2, Times Failed: [ 0 ] This Error Happens when the bot didnt kill boss! Choose a easier torment or add more time to the fight
### Total Error Nº 3, Times Failed: [ 0 ] This Error Happens When it Fails to Enter Portal
### Total Error Nº 4, Times Failed: [ 128 ] This Error Happens When lagged and was in game and looking for Resume button
### Total Error Nº 5, Times Failed: [ 0 ] This Error Happens When pressing M failed or clicking to teleport failed
### ###
###------------- Class -----------------###
### ###
### Runned The Bot As a BARBARIAN ###
### ###
##############################################

----------


## SnowChild

When exactly does it freeze?

If it's when logging out (from town) just increase your teleporttimer by a bit if this doesnt fix it, just leave with the 10 seconds  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Botoff

> When exactly does it freeze?
> 
> If it's when logging out (from town) just increase your teleporttimer by a bit if this doesnt fix it, just leave with the 10 seconds



I'll try that, but I don't understand why that would freeze the game, or why it would have been working fine for countless hours before the last couple days.

----------


## SnowChild

> I'll try that, but I don't understand why that would freeze the game, or why it would have been working fine for countless hours before the last couple days.


Well maybe the servers are unstable in the last few days or else did you change something a few days ago?

It's just that when leaving the game in town it leaves almost instantly before it even loaded the town correctly so basically it's still doing stuff ingame and you are asking it to logout so it may cause some trouble by increasing the teleporttimer you stay a bit in town and give the game more time to load stuff before leaving.

anyway you didn't answer my question ... when exactly does it freeze?

----------


## Werks

> My Ghombot is up for over 48 hours non stop and my GPH is 116.
> 
> I run at this rate desperately hope to get ban. End the misery once and for all.


lol I share this mindset too. It's funny how consumed someone can be by something they dislike and have little attachment too.

----------


## Botoff

> Well maybe the servers are unstable in the last few days or else did you change something a few days ago?
> 
> It's just that when leaving the game in town it leaves almost instantly before it even loaded the town correctly so basically it's still doing stuff ingame and you are asking it to logout so it may cause some trouble by increasing the teleporttimer you stay a bit in town and give the game more time to load stuff before leaving.
> 
> anyway you didn't answer my question ... when exactly does it freeze?


I think I had one frozen screen after killing Ghom, I had one in the quest select screen, and my most recent one was after teleporting to town after killing Ghom.
Also I just looked into my screenshot folder and found well over a 100 screen shots that look like this with the arrow in various spots.

----------


## burgaud

Blank screen. Not helpful one bit unfortunately. 

Perhaps do a video capture instead

----------


## Botoff

> Blank screen. Not helpful one bit unfortunately. 
> 
> Perhaps do a video capture instead


The arrow is there, so its not completely blank. Pretty sure its just my gpu reacting to running the game all the time since I started botting just recently.

----------


## madmartt

Is it possible to add a new timer to the config to give it a longer time to check to see if your inventory full. Since the patch my game is doing something weird where it takes longer to populate all of the items in my inventory, thus it is NOT recognizing that I have a full inventory. I'm not sure what is going on, but before today it has been running flawlessly and I don't know why my inventory is taking time to load like that now.

----------


## qoodoo

> Is it possible to add a new timer to the config to give it a longer time to check to see if your inventory full. Since the patch my game is doing something weird where it takes longer to populate all of the items in my inventory, thus it is NOT recognizing that I have a full inventory. I'm not sure what is going on, but before today it has been running flawlessly and I don't know why my inventory is taking time to load like that now.


I think its how blizzard decided to fix the freeze/pause when you would open invenotry/achievements. I don't lag out anymore but the items populate themselves 1 by 1. Just turn off salvage/sell and dont stash...its much better and much more consistent. Plus the timing when the bot decides to sell/salvage is WAY too fast...a dead giveaway that you are botting.

----------


## SnowChild

> I think I had one frozen screen after killing Ghom, I had one in the quest select screen, and my most recent one was after teleporting to town after killing Ghom.
> Also I just looked into my screenshot folder and found well over a 100 screen shots that look like this with the arrow in various spots.


To me this looks more like a computer issue then a issue related to diablo or the bot.
Did you install something lately that is running in the background (maybe even unintended)?
Are you running only diablo and the bot, nothing more?
Are you playing on a laptop? (laptops don't do well if they are on for lots of hours  :Wink:  )

----------


## SuddenlyBananas

Love the bot mate, After some tinkering i managed to get it to run perfectly.
im currently running the bot a minimum of 15+ hours a day, so ill be sure to let everyone know if and when i get banned but so far nothing.

----------


## Botoff

> To me this looks more like a computer issue then a issue related to diablo or the bot.
> Did you install something lately that is running in the background (maybe even unintended)?
> Are you running only diablo and the bot, nothing more?
> Are you playing on a laptop? (laptops don't do well if they are on for lots of hours  )





> The arrow is there, so its not completely blank. Pretty sure its just my gpu reacting to running the game all the time since I started botting just recently.


Desktop. But I agree, definitely just on my end.

----------


## mr.g6

Hey everyone, Just started using the bot last night and its working well ,found 18 leg in only 300 runs. at about 66sec average run. im only able to run on T4 cause i have a couple small issues. first of all my Witch Doctor, i cant get the timing down exactly at the beginning for him to wait for the poison. which isnt a huge issue but every 4-5 runs he will step a little too far forward after casting fetishes and into the poison cloud that ghom casts over himself. the Bigger issue im having is that he never casts Piranhas which is on the left click like it shows in the setup picture. any help would be greatly appreciated.

----------


## mr.g6

scratch that... its amazing the little things overlooked when your going 36 hours no sleep and trying to set this thing up... only issue now is to get that dang timing down so i can do t6 without a hitch.

----------


## wildfan1980

I know this is a dumb question, but bare with me please. How do I use it once I download the file? It goes into my notepad. Do I copy/paste it to a certain game file? Sorry, I'm not very familiar with this stuff.

----------


## skelly19

> Is it possible to add a new timer to the config to give it a longer time to check to see if your inventory full. Since the patch my game is doing something weird where it takes longer to populate all of the items in my inventory, thus it is NOT recognizing that I have a full inventory. I'm not sure what is going on, but before today it has been running flawlessly and I don't know why my inventory is taking time to load like that now.


I'd like to second this. It doesn't affect fast computers but on my vmware the bot cannot detect a full inventory because of how fast it checks and the new way items are shown when opening your inventory.

----------


## mrxkenny

> I'd like to second this. It doesn't affect fast computers but on my vmware the bot cannot detect a full inventory because of how fast it checks and the new way items are shown when opening your inventory.


This. Seems like blizzard did this on purpose to patch bots  :Embarrassment:

----------


## mozzo999

> Hey everyone, Just started using the bot last night and its working well ,found 18 leg in only 300 runs. at about 66sec average run. im only able to run on T4 cause i have a couple small issues. first of all my Witch Doctor, i cant get the timing down exactly at the beginning for him to wait for the poison. which isnt a huge issue but every 4-5 runs he will step a little too far forward after casting fetishes and into the poison cloud that ghom casts over himself. the Bigger issue im having is that he never casts Piranhas which is on the left click like it shows in the setup picture. any help would be greatly appreciated.


I would share my script but after some banning report I feel risky everyone using same script timer/build.
for the first poison could, changing timeneedtowaituntillrdytogoforboss in config.ini may help.
for piranhas you gotta download source file and edit by yourself.

----------


## SnowChild

For the inventory issues:

Since the source code has been released i will simply say this: Look in the script where the bot opens the inventory (should look something like Send("I") ) and add Sleep(Random(5000,6000,1)) as the next line

I only pickup Legs and Sets and use the neverstashsellsalvage thingy.

----------


## syypher

My bot runs perfect.. the only downside is after a while (intermittent times, sometimes after 10 runs sometimes after 300) by bot gets stuck at the map with the WP to go to the Larder.

Bot does the whole quest choosing > joins the game > opens map, and that's it. That's what it seems like at least. I've never really caught it getting stuck in the act but when I come back it's map is up and the dialog box says it's looking for the play game button... 

Why does it get stuck at this point? It's the only thing that stops my bot from running smoothly >_< Other than the occasional doesn't enter the larder room (stays at the yellow gateway door thing but doesn't click into it) But that's not bad, it happens super rarely and when it does happen it leaves the game and recreates it to try again. So no big problem there. This map getting stuck thing just halts everything from continuing to work :/

I am running the game in a VM

EDIT: I caught it in action! It seems to be messing up in the quest selection for some reason and it picks the quest after defeating ghom. So it can't click on the WP because of the text box in the way of that quest after ghom. Any idea what might be causing this to happen only occassionally?

----------


## mr.g6

since patch - Having an issue where bot leaves game before it registers the return to bastion keep stronghold after killing ghom and then is stuck on that quest when it goes to change the quest for the next game. any idea how to fix this. is there a timer i can change after it reaches town to wait 1 second before exiting game? not seeing anything like that anywhere.

----------


## jblokers

Thank you for sharing sourcecode.

----------


## gauzor

Hey folks, I got a problem, my wiz keeps logging off when the boss is @ like 5-10% life. 

I checked the log and it tells me that I should either lower the difficulty (currently t2, which is not that hard), or increase the fight duration... Which I can't seem to manage... I went in the config notepad file and well... Tried increasing : -loggingoff10sectimer
Doesn't seem to change anything  :Frown: .

If you got any clues I'll be happy to hear them.

Also great bot ! cheers !!

----------


## nordrassil11

> Hey folks, I got a problem, my wiz keeps logging off when the boss is @ like 5-10% life. 
> 
> I checked the log and it tells me that I should either lower the difficulty (currently t2, which is not that hard), or increase the fight duration... Which I can't seem to manage... I went in the config notepad file and well... Tried increasing : -loggingoff10sectimer
> Doesn't seem to change anything .
> 
> If you got any clues I'll be happy to hear them.
> 
> Also great bot ! cheers !!


that just the time it waits for your game to log off when not in town, which is 10 sec. the time your class spends fighting the boss itself is found under the class' subsection. 

this is what you want to adjust for the wizard:

"
[wizardspec]
archonspellcD=900 
*button1wizardtimes=19*
magicseeker=1
swapmagicseekertohydra="

the button1wizardtimes is how many times he'll push button 1, here it's set to 19 times, if it were set to 9 times, it would try to log off after pressing it 9 times. Find how many times yours is set to, and increase it till your wizard stands fighting about 2-3 secs after the boss is dead. This way you're sure to kill the boss even when you don't crit like a slut.

on another note: thanks to the creator, i now have 4 shard of hate sitting in my bank, and 5 thunderfuries^^

----------


## gauzor

Wow that was easy ! Thanks mate  :Smile:

----------


## gassu

seems like increased drop rates affect ghom as well. yesterday after 8 hours got inventory full of legendary/set items. and seems like some of them just were waisted because of full inventory.

----------


## Docx_83

My game wont even start, it gets to the quest selection screen and just sits there. Any ideas? My PNG files seem like they were done correctly, but I could be wrong.

Edit: Also, when I manually select to start the game, my character ports to the location and just sits there, It seems like I'm pressing "Enter" over and over again.

----------


## SuddenlyBananas

> My game wont even start, it gets to the quest selection screen and just sits there. Any ideas? My PNG files seem like they were done correctly, but I could be wrong.
> 
> Edit: Also, when I manually select to start the game, my character ports to the location and just sits there, It seems like I'm pressing "Enter" over and over again.



Have a closer look at your png files. I had the same issue, turns out i had a small white border round the image cause the crash.

----------


## Botoff

> My game wont even start, it gets to the quest selection screen and just sits there. Any ideas? My PNG files seem like they were done correctly, but I could be wrong.
> 
> Edit: Also, when I manually select to start the game, my character ports to the location and just sits there, It seems like I'm pressing "Enter" over and over again.


The solution to your problem has been discussed many many many times throughout this thread.

----------


## Zephyrios

The issue I'm facing is as follows:
The entire process and loop runs pretty much perfect, BUT occasionally after teleporting back to town my character will log out before the quest journal can register and change the quest to "Tremors in the Stone". It will therefore break the positioning of the quest selection and break the loop of the script. 

Is there any way to delay the logging out (for say 1 or half a second) after teleporting to town after killing Ghom?

- PNG's are made with c&p in paint as per initial post.
- running latest version
- definitely have all quests completed and selectable in quest list.
- tried running the bot without "teleport to town after killing" from the config, but it would never run a second cycle.

----------


## Botoff

> The issue I'm facing is as follows:
> The entire process and loop runs pretty much perfect, BUT occasionally after teleporting back to town my character will log out before the quest journal can register and change the quest to "Tremors in the Stone". It will therefore break the positioning of the quest selection and break the loop of the script. 
> 
> Is there any way to delay the logging out (for say 1 or half a second) after teleporting to town after killing Ghom?
> 
> - PNG's are made with c&p in paint as per initial post.
> - running latest version
> - definitely have all quests completed and selectable in quest list.
> - tried running the bot without "teleport to town after killing" from the config, but it would never run a second cycle.


It's your png files. Follow the instructions exactly (let bot scroll to quest etc)

----------


## Zephyrios

> It's your png files. Follow the instructions exactly (let bot scroll to quest etc)


Thank you for the response Botoff. 
I just got home from work and re-did the png files including the entire letters and some surrounding rather than half the letters.
I also de-activated teleport-to-town just in case and it now works amazing. It didn't seem to like having only half the letters available.

I should have mentioned this in my first post but THANK YOU RICHARD, you can really tell just how much effort went into making this.

----------


## Revenant87

Hey guys want to say awesome bot and thanks alot to richardptt



EDIT: *FIXED

----------


## johndoe562773

I just registered an account to thank you.

Works flawlessly. Thank you so much for this gem of a tool - took away much of the frustration with the game. 

How do we donate some money to you for your efforts?

----------


## hUi33

My ghomquest: http://i62.tinypic.com/iqd73c.png

My ghomquestdark: http://i59.tinypic.com/5l9yir.png

Can anyone advise me if i have failed to get the 2 pic files correctly? The bot will starts the 1st round, after it kills ghom, and return to the quest selection screen, it will stuck...

----------


## tacobell924

When he says to put it next to the Exe. File what does he mean by that, I'm talking about where do i put my ghomquest.png location? And what's the difference b/t the tutorial png help gromdark and grom?

----------


## thanatron

Hey I'm having a bit of trouble getting it to work for my wizard. Everything run smoothly to select quests. Tweaks timers and all but there's only one problem. Boss fight begins, it casts archon and floats around using the explosion skill ("1" key), and my archon expires before killing ghom and then its down to slow dps with spectral blades. Is there any way to make it use left click as well as "1" key while during archon? I can easily kill Ghom in under 30 secs but since it's not using left click it takes much much longer. Any ideas?

----------


## gamerscore

Best bot so far thanks richard. Though the bot get stuck rarely sometimes at keep depths 3 waypoint, I don't know whats causing this.

Anyway I can give you a beer for this fine bot?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lamboot

thanks richard for 3 days of botting. really good. but i found a much better bot than allowed my wd to do t6 faster. cheers mate

----------


## UnknownCheater

the problem is that it gets stuck because it quits the game too fast

is there a way to introduce a 1-2 second delay when you portal back to town?

also if you uncheck portal back to town the bot gets stuck completely on re-selection of quests

----------


## SnowChild

> the problem is that it gets stuck because it quits the game too fast
> is there a way to introduce a 1-2 second delay when you portal back to town?


you can modify the teleporttimer in the config.ini




> also if you uncheck portal back to town the bot gets stuck completely on re-selection of quests


then your PNGs are wrong, just make some new ones.

----------


## gamerscore

Unknowncheater you must finish all Act quests 1-5, so it will not get stcuk on other quests no matter how fast you quit. Trust me I had the same experience as you. Don't forget to redo your PNGs after it.

----------


## UnknownCheater

not at all, all my quests are done and I know that because I can reset them

also I already increased the teleport timer to 7.5 seconds (7500) and it still quits too fast

I also know my PNGs are fine because bot runs smooth, until it quits before ghom completion checkpoint

This creates another quest under kill ghom, which is return to keep, and the bot ceases to work at that point. If you read prior pages there are a few people pointing it out.

Great job otherwise. Runs pretty good.

----------


## SnowChild

> not at all, all my quests are done and I know that because I can reset them
> 
> also I already increased the teleport timer to 7.5 seconds (7500) and it still quits too fast
> 
> I also know my PNGs are fine because bot runs smooth, until it quits before ghom completion checkpoint
> 
> This creates another quest under kill ghom, which is return to keep, and the bot ceases to work at that point. If you read prior pages there are a few people pointing it out.


Then either download the source, find the spot where it teleport and add a Sleep() line, or increase it even more, the slower/weaker your pc is, the higher it needs to be. (the problem is that it loads the whole town and before this load is done the bot already tries to quit which creates a conflict between loading and closing town and can result in freeze/bug/crash...)

also if you read prior pages well enough you know that this problem has to do with the ghomquestdark.png ... make a new png for that too, not only ghomquest.png

----------


## UnknownCheater

> Then either download the source, find the spot where it teleport and add a Sleep() line, or increase it even more, the slower/weaker your pc is, the higher it needs to be. (the problem is that it loads the whole town and before this load is done the bot already tries to quit which creates a conflict between loading and closing town and can result in freeze/bug/crash...)
> 
> also if you read prior pages well enough you know that this problem has to do with the ghomquestdark.png ... make a new png for that too, not only ghomquest.png


OK I set the delay to port to ten seconds and that seems to work.

A couple of suggestions for potential features
A) picking up death breath
B) moving after ghom kill to pickup gold

Otherwise works great. I had to move the build around a bit because it wasn't working well but all good now. 

Got an absolutely amazing amulet so far but no sets other than Blackthorn's...

Any way to improve the legendary pickup algorithm. Seems sometimes the bot picks up the wrong item.

----------


## gamerscore

Also the bot thinks rare wizard orbs are set/legendary items, so it stores them in stash.

----------


## richardptt

> OK I set the delay to port to ten seconds and that seems to work.
> 
> A couple of suggestions for potential features
> A) picking up death breath
> B) moving after ghom kill to pickup gold
> 
> Otherwise works great. I had to move the build around a bit because it wasn't working well but all good now. 
> 
> Got an absolutely amazing amulet so far but no sets other than Blackthorn's...
> ...


well sometimes, bot check at enviroment, the same ID COLOR for LEGS, on ground because of effect and color are used on ground or maybe buffs dunno, or maybe when ghom dies he spits something wich is the same color id as a legs and trys to pick, and if is in same x, y it will left click it and picking yellow items X: i cant do any thing to it

----------


## tonyxrc

anyreason why?

----------


## blueflame190

Thank you for the great bot. I do have one problem though. The only time this bot would get stuck is when its going to the larder and gets stuck trying to click to go to the boss room. Is there a fix for this?

----------


## gamerscore

> anyreason why?


Make your own PNGs.

----------


## jiango

is this bot bannable? can it be detected by bnet/blizzard?

----------


## gamerscore

"Leftclicktimerwd=600", what is 600 there?

----------


## dlu1337

Hey guys, I need some help. The bot start the right quest und joined the game after this, the character stand in the bation keeps and do nothing. So what's the problem und how I could fix this?

2014-06-07 21:53:37] Joining Game [1]
[2014-06-07 21:53:39] Exiting...


##############################################
### ###
###------------ SUMARY -----------------###
### ###
### Total Runs - 1 ###
### Total Success » Legendaries » - 0 of 0 ###
### Total Success » Sets » - 0 of 0 ###
### Total Success Rares - 0 ###
### Total Success Magics - 0 ###
### Total Success Gems - 0 ###
### ###
###---------- Stashing -----------------###
### ###
### Total Stash times - 0 ###
### Total Stash set - 0 ###
### Total Stash leg - 0 ###
### ###
### ###
###------------ !!Timer!! -----------------###
### ###
### Total time bot worked: 0 Minutes, And killed Ghom [0] Times of All [1] Runs
### Average Run time : 0 Seconds ###
### ###
###------------ ERRORS -----------------###
### ###
### Total Error Nº 1, Times Failed: [ 0 ] This Error Happens when did not Loading the game
### Total Error Nº 2, Times Failed: [ 0 ] This Error Happens when the bot didnt kill boss! Choose a easier torment or add more time to the fight
### Total Error Nº 3, Times Failed: [ 0 ] This Error Happens When it Fails to Enter Portal
### Total Error Nº 4, Times Failed: [ 0 ] This Error Happens When lagged and was in game and looking for Resume button
### Total Error Nº 5, Times Failed: [ 0 ] This Error Happens When pressing M failed or clicking to teleport failed
### ###
###------------- Class -----------------###
### ###
### Runned The Bot As a WITCH DOCTOR ###
### ###
##############################################
_
___ _ __ __| |
/ _ \| '_ \ / _ |
__/| | | | (_ |
\___ |_| |_|\____|

----------


## charzy

hey guys
i think my bot is not picking up all the sets properly...

i get this often in my logs
Total Success » Sets » - 5 of 0 
Total Success » Sets » - 2 of 0 
Total Success » Sets » - 7 of 4 

any ideas?

----------


## darkinners

I am here to say thanks to BestGhom bot author

I use this bot 7/24 from paragon 250 to now 605
I don't even know how many time Ghom were killed.

But I do know, this bot helped me decked out all 6 class.
Every class has their BiS now. and 605 paragon.

Even I get ban now, it doesn't matter anymore. I had a blast in D3 because of Best GhomBot.

Thank you!

----------


## richardptt

> I am here to say thanks to BestGhom bot author
> 
> I use this bot 7/24 from paragon 250 to now 605
> I don't even know how many time Ghom were killed.
> 
> But I do know, this bot helped me decked out all 6 class.
> Every class has their BiS now. and 605 paragon.
> 
> Even I get ban now, it doesn't matter anymore. I had a blast in D3 because of Best GhomBot.
> ...


hmn i am sorry u got banned.... any way i am glad that u enjoy it..  :Big Grin: 
any way u always knew u were going to get banned! if u 24/7
i just didnt get what u ment with " i had a blast in d3 because of best ghombot!

----------


## burntangel

> hmn i am sorry u got banned.... any way i am glad that u enjoy it.. 
> any way u always knew u were going to get banned! if u 24/7
> i just didnt get what u ment with " i had a blast in d3 because of best ghombot!


I believe he means IF he gets banned, he has enjoyed it either way. And I agree with him on that, the bot you put together here has increased the amount of actual fun I have had in the game 2 fold.

----------


## gamerscore

This truly is the best bot for ghom until you get disconnected from the game, because it can't reconnect.

----------


## nyhero

I keep receiving an error after starting stating "play button not found" and it keeps reattempting. The mouse moves after I engage the bot but it just keeps reattempting to find a play button. Cant seem to fix this issue. Any solutions?

----------


## richardptt

> I keep receiving an error after starting stating "play button not found" and it keeps reattempting. The mouse moves after I engage the bot but it just keeps reattempting to find a play button. Cant seem to fix this issue. Any solutions?


u need to send me a print screen

----------


## jubjubboy22

for some reason the only ghombot that i have actually got to work is the 1.1 i have tried the other versions and i can never get them to work right is there anyway you could reupload 1.1?

----------


## eldudarino

I have tried to update the au3 file - specifically the combat scripts in order to run arcane dynamo as wiz and mass confusion as wd if you have homunculus. The WD is simpler and i thought would only req changing the position to 1525,71 (the auto summoned dogs keep ghom out of hit range). However this seems to have no effect. 

Thanks for the great bot and any tips would be appreciated.

----------


## richardptt

> I have tried to update the au3 file - specifically the combat scripts in order to run arcane dynamo as wiz and mass confusion as wd if you have homunculus. The WD is simpler and i thought would only req changing the position to 1525,71 (the auto summoned dogs keep ghom out of hit range). However this seems to have no effect. 
> 
> Thanks for the great bot and any tips would be appreciated.


add me skype kyadwo portugal

----------


## lazy_dude

been using 1.2 for a while and has worked fine but haven't used it in a few weeks. Well I reloaded it last night and now it seems to have problems getting into the boss room on occasion and then during the fight, after archon is over, does not aim @ ghom so the fight won't finish before the timer ends. Health bar is enabled and if I manually move the mouse to hover over ghom it works fine and he dies quickly. 

any ideas?

edit: forgot to mention it only happens about 30% of the time.

----------


## STREBLO

SI just started using the bot and it's amazing, working perfectly. 

Is it dangerous to use the salvage setting? Someone mentioned it might rouse suspicion due to it being so fast...

Also I know someone mentioned being banned, was this confirmed or just a troll?

----------


## richardptt

> SI just started using the bot and it's amazing, working perfectly. 
> 
> Is it dangerous to use the salvage setting? Someone mentioned it might rouse suspicion due to it being so fast...
> 
> Also I know someone mentioned being banned, was this confirmed or just a troll?


 he got banned true. because like he said it was 24 hours per 7 days a week botting. i only bot 6 hours per day and day on and day off

----------


## madmartt

Is it possible to fix the salvage option for the new patch? It no longer works because they changed the location of the salvage button.

----------


## gasherd

> Is it possible to fix the salvage option for the new patch? It no longer works because they changed the location of the salvage button.


that would be great!

----------


## richardptt

are u able to edit the bot ? if u are then u just need to change the coords... its around the line 1700 - 1800
func salvage()
PRINT("Salvaging items!")
sleep(200)
Mousemove(1147, 604, 0)
sleep(200)
MouseClick("left", 1147, 604, 1, 0) ; going to BLACK SMITH
sleep(800)
Mousemove(1520, 79, 0)
sleep(200)
MouseClick("left", 1520, 79, 1, 0)
sleep(3600)
Mousemove(515, 485, 0)
sleep(200)
MouseClick("left", 515, 485, 1, 0)
sleep(300)
Mousemove(191, 293, 0) !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! -------------------change x to 191
sleep(200)
MouseClick("left", 191, 293, 1, 0) !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ------------------change x to 191
sleep(300)
clickleft()
Sleep(300)
Repair1()
Sleep(300)
Send("{Space}") ; Exit blacksmith screen
EndFunc

----------


## brasilr9

> are u able to edit the bot ? if u are then u just need to change the coords... its around the line 1700 - 1800
> func salvage()
> PRINT("Salvaging items!")
> sleep(200)
> Mousemove(1147, 604, 0)
> sleep(200)
> MouseClick("left", 1147, 604, 1, 0) ; going to BLACK SMITH
> sleep(800)
> Mousemove(1520, 79, 0)
> ...


so how could we edit the code? Could you please show how it is done and which program should we use. Or could you upload a new release of the bot?

----------


## madmartt

I would have tried to edit it already if I knew how exactly. I think you tried to send me a PM and it rejected it because my inbox was full, not sure if you said anything different in the msg versus your post.

----------


## richardptt

> so how could we edit the code? Could you please show how it is done and which program should we use. Or could you upload a new release of the bot?


i will not upload any new version, because now on i have make so many changes to work the best for my account and pc, it may not work on you pc, unless u can edit, to edit u need to install " auto it v3" i can help you if u add me on skype " kyadwo (portugal)"

----------


## brasilr9

> i will not upload any new version, because now on i have make so many changes to work the best for my account and pc, it may not work on you pc, unless u can edit, to edit u need to install " auto it v3" i can help you if u add me on skype " kyadwo (portugal)"


M8 can you also tell me which file i need to edit. I couldnt find the file i need to edit.

----------


## brasilr9

> M8 can you also tell me which file i need to edit. I couldnt find the file i need to edit.


I have downloaded GhomBot v1.3.au3 from your dropbox. Changed nothing on it. When I compiled it and run its .exe file, "subscript used on non-accessible variable" error rises.

----------


## richardptt

> I have downloaded GhomBot v1.3.au3 from your dropbox. Changed nothing on it. When I compiled it and run its .exe file, "subscript used on non-accessible variable" error rises.


have u paste .dll file at system 32 file ?

----------


## brasilr9

> have u paste .dll file at system 32 file ?


yeah i did paste ImageSearchDLL file to system32. also tried to paste SysWOW64 for 64bit.
still i get this error and i did nothing but compiling GhomBot v1.3.au3 file and run GhomBot v1.3.exe.

----------


## richardptt

> yeah i did paste ImageSearchDLL file to system32. also tried to paste SysWOW64 for 64bit.
> still i get this error and i did nothing but compiling GhomBot v1.3.au3 file and run GhomBot v1.3.exe.


how many bit system 64 or 32 ?

----------


## SeppoMcTeppo

Does anyone happen to still have this bot? The DL links are dead. I've been using it alot when ive been playing (S2 last time) and I've never been banned using this bot and its simple. Would love it if anyone could re-upload v1.2 or v1.3. THanks

----------


## richardptt

> Does anyone happen to still have this bot? The DL links are dead. I've been using it alot when ive been playing (S2 last time) and I've never been banned using this bot and its simple. Would love it if anyone could re-upload v1.2 or v1.3. THanks


not sure if i still have that version, but i can get u a better one add me sykpe or steam
skype kyadwo
Steam Community :: ????

----------


## Blitzzzz

> not sure if i still have that version, but i can get u a better one add me sykpe or steam
> skype kyadwo
> Steam Community :: ????


Hope you don't mind me jumping in. I've been looking for a ghombot too. Just sent you a request on skype  :Big Grin:

----------


## richardptt

the Bot is UPdated, but only for barbarian, feel free to adjust the bost for you class if u can do it

----------

